# Some of my last photos taken in 2011 (Non Christmas)



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

Taken at a fire scene on 12-29-2011.  Description: 1 story side-by-side duplex that had a fire in one part.  These are some of the photos that I took while on the scene / location using different settings on my camera.  C&C Welcome. Thank You

1. Photo that I took as I got closer to the fire scene.  Rear of Engine 1 and Front of Medic 2 shown.



2. Engine 2 (Front), Engine 1 (Behind)



3. Showing Fire / EMS units and Police Dept. on the location as well as the street sign as a marker



4. Engine 1 (Front), Medic 2 (Behind)


----------



## RichardsTPF (Jan 1, 2012)

Good story, bad pix. All of them are underexposed.


----------



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

I used different setting to see how they would look.  I have a bunch that were even darker than this is you want to see them.  I kept getting told on here to use more than Auto so I did.  Thank You for your response.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 1, 2012)

photo guy said:


> I used different setting to see how they would look.  I have a bunch that were even darker than this is you want to see them.  I kept getting told on here to use more than Auto so I did.  Thank You for your response.



They are all AUTO but the last one.. so what has changed?


----------



## Desi (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey Photo Guy, been reading your posts.  Lots of drama, wish it weren't that way.  Looks like you are trying and I certainly do appreciate that.  I think your camera is really holding you back, especially for night-time shots.  Maybe you should work more on composition and not worry too much about exposure and different camera settings for now.  Your camera probably just doesn't have the capabilities to give you full control over your night-time shots.  You need to use a tripod for these, but that is probably very difficult to do while working.

I don't want to get involved in any drama, but I did want to wish you a happy new year.  I hope 2012 brings you (and me) growth as a photographer.  Keep posting.

oh, btw....#2 brings me a sense of tension.  Could be framed better and exposed better, but it does give me an emotional response.

The above represents a noob opinion, please interpret with caution.

Desi


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think, and I am no expert just my personal opinion, you need to learn what a properly exposed photo looks like. Almost all of your photos I have seen have been very underexposed. I think you should focus on exposure during the day, and the you'll be able to discern better when taking photos. I think you need to learn about general exposure before you attempting strong nightshots. Nothing wrong with practicing at night, just wish I was seeing more day shots.


----------



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank You Desi.


----------



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks blackrose89. I have a ton of day shots from the last 2 years of all different things that I can post if that would help.


----------



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

cgipson1, I just went through the master photos (prior to the shrink to fit ones) and checked them. Only 2 are were taken while on Auto  (#1 and #3).  The other two were taken on Manual (#2) or Shutter Priority (#4).  Furthermore, I thought you said you gave up and weren't going to follow my posts or even going to post anymore on my threads?  To make it easier on me and everyone else on this thread please don't follow or post. Thank You


----------



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

Almost forgot. Happy New Year to you to Desi.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 1, 2012)

photo guy said:


> I used different setting to see how they would look.  I have a bunch that were even darker than this is you want to see them.  I kept getting told on here to use more than Auto so I did.  Thank You for your response.



Sorry but your camera is not upto the job


----------



## bazooka (Jan 1, 2012)

photo guy said:


> Furthermore, I thought you said you gave up and weren't going to follow my posts or even going to post anymore on my threads? To make it easier on me and everyone else on this thread please don't follow or post. Thank You



You are the source of your own drama. Stop posting things like this and it will go away.

C&C as requested:

#1 There is a LOT going on here... I count 6 vehicles, a few trees, a house, a garage, random things sitting on the lawn.... the composition seems completely random. Other than it's level, there appears to be no rhyme or reason to the shot. What in this shot were you drawn to? Isolate that and leave out the rest.

#2 Strictly compositionally speaking, it's not bad. There are two trucks, and they are "organized" in the photo... it makes sense and is easy to digest. To tighten it up, I would crop out most of the black space around the edges. Of course, the scene itself has a HUGE dynamic range so there is no way your going to properly expose it all. I see that you took this shot in Manual... what did you meter on? I probably would have exposed for the truck bodies and let the lights blow out more.

#3 This is a photo of a stop sign stuck through the roof of a cop car. Let's pretend it's not there. Why include the trailer house? I don't see any link to the photo. I know what you're going to say already.... "that was where the fire was, it is integral to the photo". But it's not because there isn't any fire coming out of it. As far as any viewer is concerned, it's just a random building. You could have shot lower and used it as a backdrop to outline the form of the car or not include it at all.

Photographing a black glossy car at night with nothing but an on-camera flash with no ambient light on it is going to be nigh impossible. Try to position yourself so it has some lights reflecting off the finish. The on-camera flash works well enough to illuminate the white paint.... albeit not gracefully, but better than no flash.

#4 I think this is a nicer comp than #1. It's simple, understandable. However, the same exposure issues are the problem here. ISO 100 isn't going to cut it. Bump that up to 400 or maybe even 800. You'll need to balance between noise level and exposure. It's going to be a compromise as most journalistic type photography is.

The bottom line is that we need to see at least the outlines of these vehicles, and some detail in the tires/wheels... otherwise they could be floating through outerspace.

So my talking points for next time would be....

1. Expose for the subject.
2. Avoid wide "scene" shots for now. Focus on tight simple compositions.
3. Watch out for too much black space.

I look foward to seeing your progress.


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi PhotoGuy, I hope you had a good NYE.  

You are always going to struggle to get night shots with such a small sensor.  I really would suggest you get a DSLR even if it is a fairly old model like a Canon 30D or a 400D which you should be able to get for a fairly cheap price.  Even with a kit lens you would get better shots than these.  

You say you used manual settings for the majority, but what made you choose the settings you did?  2, would have been so much better had you picked a slower speed or upped your ISO a bit more - although this would have led to a noisier shot at least it may have been properly exposed.  I've suggested it before, but try out composition in the daylight.  night time shots can be a struggle even with a great camera.  Even with my medium format 645D a night shoot takes me a lot of time, in preparation and also in trial and error to get the ideal exposure time when using bulb setting.  

Do have a look around for a good second hand DSLR.  The number of megapixels isn't important so a 30D or 300/350D will do just fine, you just need something with more control and a larger sensor to give you more dynamic range.  Dynamic range is very important for the kind of shots you normally do as some of those shot had they been correctly exposed certain parts would have been very over exposed.  Do have a think about it, and also please try and give respect to people taking time out of their day to give you advice by trying out what they suggest.


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 1, 2012)

photo guy said:


> cgipson1, I just went through the master photos (prior to the shrink to fit ones) and checked them. Only 2 are were taken while on Auto  (#1 and #3).  The other two were taken on Manual (#2) or Shutter Priority (#4).  Furthermore, I thought you said you gave up and weren't going to follow my posts or even going to post anymore on my threads?  To make it easier on me and everyone else on this thread please don't follow or post. Thank You


Sorry PG, but you are your own worst enemy sometimes.  To learn you have to be hard on yourself.  You won't learn a single thing with the attitude you're showing.  Nobody who knows a thing about photography is going to say that these images are wonderful, which is what you want to hear.   To get respect, you have to give respect.  I find it disrespectful when people give you advice and you repeatedly ignore it and then say everyone is picking on you.  No-one is picking on you.  One or two are being firm, but with your attitude you are creating a rod for your own back.  You're creating a drama and that just gets spectators and people want to see what you say next and try and provoke you.  

You're 31.  Old enough to vote, old enough to fight and die for your country.  That means you are old enough to take responsibility for your own behaviour and destiny.

Honestly, now, how much do you *REALLY *want to learn?  If you *REALLY *want to learn, then you'll grow a pair and take criticism on the chin.  Post less and read and practise more.  You don't get more credibility by how many posts you have but by the quality of what you input.  Until you take yourself less seriously and take other people's advice more seriously, you won't make any progress either with your photography or with your relationship with people on this site.  

I'm an idealist.  I want to see the good in everyone and I'd like to think that no-one is beyond redemption.  Please don't continue to prove me wrong.


----------



## jterry85 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have been sitting back and watching the threads from photo guy unfold and have gone back and read through his old ones and it is clear to me that he is just becoming an attention whore. The constant posts with little to no improvement show that he either thinks he knows photography already or he just doesn't care enough about photography to improve but either way he's just demanding positive attention and settling for negative when he doesn't get it. I have to deal with this all the time when I get new 18 year old Army Privates in my platoon. C&C his photos but stop feeding his need and eventually he'll take it seriously or go away. Drama queens feed on drama and we've just been helping it along.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 1, 2012)

If you want to capture a big scene, you must meter it right WITHOUT the flash.  For example if you shot this without the flash with the same setting (except the first one), all you get is the lights from the vehicle and everything else is black.  You want to have high enough ISO so that you can see what is going on over there, then turn the flash on.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jan 1, 2012)

I've been following most of these threads and I have to say, that as far as telling\showing the story that is unfolding with a fire scene, the photos just don't do it -technically lacking or not. If these photos are being taken for later review of fire fighting efforts, rather than telling the story of the fire itself, they are not showing that either. These shots show the equipment only, no fire, no fire fighters. Past photos show a single fire fighter or a close-up of a section of fire.

 The daughter of a friend of mine works with the local fire company [fire police] and she directs traffic around the fire or accident scene and also is their photographer. Her photos are snapshots, most small local fire companies are not lookng for photos that are necessarily technically correct and many of their photographers use point and shoot or bridge cameras, but the photos *do show the rescue efforts*, and your's do not. You need to take these photos with a more photo journalistic approach. Just my opinion.


----------



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank You for the info on a DSLR, however, as I have explained before due to my financial situation at this time I can't afford to upgrade at this time from what I am using so I have to make due with what I have.  Due to this, taking different shot like this at night with this camera and trying to improve that way is one of my goals I would like to accomplish.


----------



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you Dagwood56, I do have some of those types of photos also but didn't know if anyone would be interested in seeing those.


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 1, 2012)

here's craigslist for northern Wisconsin:  a complete 40D kit for $450

Canon EOS 40D w/ box/paperwork, 50mm lens, camera bag battery charger
the nifty 50mm 1.8 will serve you very well in your work - good low light performance and the fact that it is a fixed length will help you work on your composition.....

I'm sure there are more examples

here you go:

for $50 more Rebel T3 DSLR with 18 - 55 IS

Canon Rebel T3 DSLR w/ 18-55 Lens and Bag

If you want to improve you have to stop making excuses and start walking the walk rather than talking the talk.  Both of these could get you GREAT low light well exposed shots.  

Canon not your thing?

nikon D40 with 18 - 55 and 55-200 GREAT starter DSLR kit $500. 

Nikon D40 6.1MP DSLR with 2 lenses

What are you waiting for.  I found these with very little effort indeed and that was without checking ebay.  That D40 would tempt me in your position - you don't need huge amounts of resolution, and there you have a 18 - 200mm range covered, with more capability than you have at the moment.


----------



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

Bills come first before camera gear.  Until work picks up so my finances improve or I find a different job (Paying of course) which ever comes first, I can't upgrade yet.  I keep getting told to get a new camera but I can't do it at this time.  PLEASE EVERYONE, NO MORE POSTS TELLING ME TO GET A DIFFERENT CAMERA AT THIS TIME.  Once I can affored one, I will get it and let everyone know, until then please halt with this. Thank You


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 1, 2012)

photo guy said:


> cgipson1, I just went through the master photos (prior to the shrink to fit ones) and checked them. Only 2 are were taken while on Auto  (#1 and #3).  The other two were taken on Manual (#2) or Shutter Priority (#4).  Furthermore, I thought you said you gave up and weren't going to follow my posts or even going to post anymore on my threads?  To make it easier on me and everyone else on this thread please don't follow or post. Thank You



You are are correct.... On #2, it was shot in Manual... I apologize. But since you have one shot here in Manual, and one shot in Shutter Priority.. that merely confirms that it is not your camera holding you back (as Desi was concerned about). The camera is capable, you just need to learn to use it.   What you have here are extremely bright lights in the frame, that are fooling your meter and causing massive underexposure on all of the subjects. It is a classic, well known issue that every new camera owner runs into (oh wait, sorry... you have been shooting for over 20 years.. right?). It is fairly easy to compensate for... even if you only read your Owners Manual for your camera. That is all that is needed.  (see, I am still trying to help.. even though I suspect it is futile!)!  happy new year!


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 1, 2012)

photo guy said:


> Bills come first before camera gear.  Until work picks up so my finances improve or I find a different job (Paying of course) which ever comes first, I can't upgrade yet.  I keep getting told to get a new camera but I can't do it at this time.  PLEASE EVERYONE, NO MORE POSTS TELLING ME TO GET A DIFFERENT CAMERA AT THIS TIME.  Once I can affored one, I will get it and let everyone know, until then please halt with this. Thank You



I appreciate that.  I'm not necessarily telling you to buy these *NOW.* Why not put aside say $10 a week.  Have your own little camera fund.  I'm very fortunate to not be struggling with money as my kit demonstrates, but I haven't always been in that position.  If you want it enough, you will do whatever it takes.  If that means saving up a few dollars a week and then seeing what is around for a few hundred dollars in say 6 months, then so be it.  You will hit a wall with your photography until you do move up.  In terms of night shots I believe that you have hit that wall and are still trying to keep going.  I admire your determination but in the case of low light, you are flogging a dead horse.  I bet if you looked hard enough you could find the 40D with a kit lens cheaper.  I'm sure you have some kind of thrift store or buyback store in your town.  As long as it is in reasonable condition I'm sure you could pick up a bargain *IF YOU WANTED TO.*  Your fire service work with that last kit would move forward considerably as you could be a safe distance away and still get a great shot.  

I came close to bankruptcy following another of my hobbies.  Did I give up? Hell no! I found a way of putting the money aside and making sure I did what I could.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 1, 2012)

Desi said:


> Hey Photo Guy, been reading your posts.  Lots of drama, wish it weren't that way.  Looks like you are trying and I certainly do appreciate that.  I think your camera is really holding you back, especially for night-time shots.  Maybe you should work more on composition and not worry too much about exposure and different camera settings for now.  Your camera probably just doesn't have the capabilities to give you full control over your night-time shots.  You need to use a tripod for these, but that is probably very difficult to do while working.
> 
> I don't want to get involved in any drama, but I did want to wish you a happy new year.  I hope 2012 brings you (and me) growth as a photographer.  Keep posting.
> 
> ...



Desi.. this model of camera has all of the usual controls.. and many of the same capabilities of a DSLR. Even with that... I would say that it is probably a little more difficult to get TOP Quality photos out of it... but it is capable of far better photos than we have see. It will do nearly as well as any low end beginner DLSR with a cheap kit lens.


----------



## MTVision (Jan 1, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Desi.. this model of camera has all of the usual controls.. and many of the same capabilities of a DSLR. Even with that... I would say that it is probably a little more difficult to get TOP Quality photos out of it... but it is capable of far better photos than we have see. It will do nearly as well as any low end beginner DLSR with a cheap kit lens.



Exactly what I've been saying. It's not that camera.  Using modes other than auto aren't going to improve your photography if you are just choosing random settings. 1/60 seems to be the go to shutter speed when PG is shooting in shutter or manual. 1/60 isn't a good shutter speed for nighttime. Like I've said before, I can't get a shutter speed of 1/60 in my house at night (with lights turned on) unless my ISO is raised pretty high.  

PG - I know your sick of hearing the same thing over and over again but if you did a google search for metering modes and figured out what modes your camera has and what metering is - it'd be beneficial to your photography. As well as doing some research on the exposure triangle. Look up aperture, shutter speed and ISO and learn how they work together. It won't take very long to read about it and it's actually fairly simple. You aren't going to improve unless you put an effort in. Even looking up exposure on this forum will provably lead you to some pretty helpful information. Posting random pictures for CC is not going to teach you anything of value which has already been shown. 

I already gave you all the different compositional strategies and even and assignment to work on them. You can even shoot in complete auto for those. If you really want to learn wouldn't you take advantage of all the opportunities? Composition is huge, in case you haven't noticed!


----------



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

I have been doing photos for over 20 years yes, but not with digital. Digital only about 6.  Mainly snapshots up until last year when I decided I want to improve beyond basic snapshots.  Since I can't upgrade until things turn around financially, I would like to make due with what I have and learn with that first.  

Lets try this approach. Here is the equipment that I have at this time:  

Fuji FinePix S1500 10mp w/12x optical
Kodak EasyShare M530 12mp w/ 3x optical
Targus TGT-58TR 23"-58" tripod
Targus TG-42TT 9"-42" tripod
Targus TG-GP3010 6" Gryton tripod (bendable)
Kalimar K-486 Monopod

Hope this helps as this is what I have to make due with at the time and would like to advance with these until I can afford to upgrade in the future.  Thank You


----------



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you MTVision (Megan).  I am getting out my books tonight and going to reread them.


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 1, 2012)

MTVision said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As usual Megan, you're the voice of reason - not just a pretty face  ! 

PG - As normal Megan is really putting herself out for you.  Megan does this for many people and I think that the best way of showing appreciation would be to do as she suggests.  If I were Megan I would be mighty pi$$ed off if I had gone to all that trouble and then you decided to ignore it.  It's time to put up or shut up to use a common phrase used here in the UK.  You are getting *SO* much help here.  Saying thank you isn't enough.  You have to demonstrate your gratitude.  To paraphrase scripture: By your actions will you be judged.


----------



## bazooka (Jan 1, 2012)

Heck, you can make $40 a week donating plasma.  *Remember's college*

Anyway, I say don't sweat it.  Do the best with what you have if you can't upgrade.


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography (Jan 1, 2012)

photo guy said:
			
		

> Thanks blackrose89. I have a ton of day shots from the last 2 years of all different things that I can post if that would help.



Ive been avoiding your threads like white on rice, primarily to stay out of the drama. Now I'm not trying to come off rude but these photos you had taken in the past 2 yrs DID YOU properly expose them, worry about composition, your white balance? I really don't think it would help to show these photos. I really really really really (did I mention really)Think you need to study! Practice practice and practice! Take photos for a week practicing exposure THEN and only THEN post these new photos. Pick the best of the bunch. When you do post describe how you think you did? What you tried to do how you tried to do it. I'm not trying to sound mean but these are snapshots and most of the stuff you have posted are snapshots that have poor exposure and composition.


----------



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

Can't donate plasma due to a medical condition that I have.  Thanks for that suggestion and I couldn't afford to go to college.  Grades were good but didn't have the finances. Don't have a rich family so there is a lot of things that I make do with what I have until I can afford to advance.


----------



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you RebeccaAPhotography.  As I said above, I will be getting out the books tonight and reading.  Thank You.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 1, 2012)

MTVision said:


> 1/60 seems to be the go to shutter speed when PG is shooting in shutter or manual. 1/60 isn't a good shutter speed for nighttime.



He is probably popping up his pop-flash.. which would lock that camera down to 1/60 (I believe!), Not realizing that little tiny pop of light won't help things at all!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 1, 2012)

The type of camera used presents no significant equipment limitations at all. Compare this to a Speed Graphic of 1940 ('F8 and be there!'); it is MANY orders of magnitude more capable and sophisticated, but I'm willing to bet that even a cub reporter from the Daily Bugle could have produced better images. Why? Because he knew his gear and understood the theory behind it. Rebecca's is the best advice you have received so far. READ. Read a LOT! Understand what the exposure triangle is, and how each leg affects the others, and what will happen to the image with each change. Understand what the different metering modes are, what benefits each one can offer and when to use them. Understand flash and how to use it (contrary to popular belief, the darker the scene, the less likely you are to want to add flash). 

One of the best things that a person who really wants to learn can do IMO, is join a local camera club. You will find people of all experience and knowledge levels, and with all types of gear, and most importantly, who are more than willing to sit down with you and help you!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 1, 2012)

photo guy said:


> Can't donate plasma due to a medical condition that I have.  Thanks for that suggestion and I couldn't afford to go to college.  Grades were good but didn't have the finances. Don't have a rich family so there is a lot of things that I make do with what I have until I can afford to advance.



Maybe you should consider delivering pizza... that is how I put myself through school! it might even pay better than "process serving"... and you would be a LOT more popular when you ring that doorbell! Rich family? 99% of us didn't have rich families.. and a certain percentage of us had no family at all!  No excuse!


----------



## SCraig (Jan 1, 2012)

From an exposure point of view using a bridge camera these are really not that bad.  As Bazooka pointed out you will never get good light at night unless you manufacture it yourself in some way.

Look at #2, how the headlight of the vehicle in the back lights up some of the detail on the side of the engine in front.  Those are the kinds of details you look for at night.  Next time get closer to the corner of the front truck and use the headlights behind to provide some detail illumination.

I also like the fact that in #2 the black is black and not mushy gray as in the first one.

Night photographs seldom show detail, they use what light is available  (or provided with flashes) to frame subjects.  You can't fight the  night so use it however you can.  Colors are more vivid at night,  details are lost but even faint lights and reflections are emphasized.  Use that to your  advantage.  Things like the glow of instrument lights in someone's face are completely lost during the day however at night they can be used to emphasize the determination in a fire fighter's face.  Don't try to fight what's there, you'll lose.  Use it to your advantage.


----------



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you tirediron. There are no camera clubs in my area so that is ruled out. Was a nice idea.


----------



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

I like that pizza guy one. That is true, they are more liked by people than people in my line of work.  You actually made me laugh today. That helps. Thank You


----------



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you for the review SCraig. That is why I am trying to learn so I can get better at some things like that and that is why I do some of these types of photos.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 1, 2012)

Your small sensor camera ought to give decent depth of field at wide apertures like f/3.5 or f/4. I would say try and use it at ISO 400 or thereabouts, and just dial in +1.5 or +2.0 stops of Exposure Compensation, and shoot in AUTO mode, and then review the images and add more and more Exposure Comp until the images are well-exposed. Take control of two things: the ISO level used, and the lens aperture, and "figure it out". This ain't rocket science. Exposures in the 15- to 90-second range will handle "most" ubrban nightime scenes at ISO 400 and f/4. 

If your camera has slow manual speeds like say 30 seconds, try that. 30 seconds is a good exposure time. Overall what I keep seeing are UNDER-exposed pics, so you need to use a more-generous exposure, and that can be done in multiple different ways...ISO elevation, wider aperture, longer shutter times like 30,45,60,90 seconds, flash pops with the shutter open, etc...


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Jan 1, 2012)

jterry85 said:


> I have been sitting back and watching the threads from photo guy unfold and have gone back and read through his old ones and it is clear to me that he is just becoming an attention whore. The constant posts with little to no improvement show that he either thinks he knows photography already or he just doesn't care enough about photography to improve but either way he's just demanding positive attention and settling for negative when he doesn't get it. I have to deal with this all the time when I get new 18 year old Army Privates in my platoon. C&C his photos but stop feeding his need and eventually he'll take it seriously or go away. Drama queens feed on drama and we've just been helping it along.



This waas pretty much what I said on another thread, this is a cry for attention and My god is he getting his wish now! Very insightful post jterry, glad I am not the only one who sees this.


----------



## Dao (Jan 1, 2012)

I'd read few of OP's theads.   Here are my few questions.

- What do you think about your photos? 
- Do you like the images you post?
- If yes, can you tell us why?


----------



## jake337 (Jan 1, 2012)

Nikon_Josh said:


> jterry85 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been sitting back and watching the threads from photo guy unfold and have gone back and read through his old ones and it is clear to me that he is just becoming an attention whore. The constant posts with little to no improvement show that he either thinks he knows photography already or he just doesn't care enough about photography to improve but either way he's just demanding positive attention and settling for negative when he doesn't get it. I have to deal with this all the time when I get new 18 year old Army Privates in my platoon. C&C his photos but stop feeding his need and eventually he'll take it seriously or go away. Drama queens feed on drama and we've just been helping it along.
> ...



You can come check out my thread instead...http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/267957-happy-new-year.html#post2441029


----------



## gsgary (Jan 1, 2012)

photo guy said:


> Thank you tirediron. There are no camera clubs in my area so that is ruled out. Was a nice idea.



PSA :: Educating and Connecting People through Photography


----------



## tirediron (Jan 1, 2012)

photo guy said:


> Thank you tirediron. There are no camera clubs in my area so that is ruled out. Was a nice idea.


Even better - start one and you can be the first president!


----------



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

Dao, as far as the two engine pics go I am pleased a little bit as compared to later last year when I tried it on auto and just got photos that you couldn't make out what they were when the headlights were on and standing that close.  Now at least you can see more of the details.  That is one of the goals I was working for.  I do have a portable work light (one of those square shop style lights that is portable that plugs in) that I am going to start taking with me at night on calls since the trucks have plug ins on them so I can plug it in and have more lighting.  This has already been approved to do.  I started to shoot on different modes on scenes late last year and daytime photos earlier than that last year of all sorts of things and not just scenes so I can try to learn the different settings and see which one would be best for each thing.  I like to do wildlife photos, animals in zoos, storm photos, family / people photos, emergency photos.  Hope this helps some.


----------



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you everyone. I will check out the links later tonight or tomarrow sometime.  tirediron, that is a cool idea about starting one. Never thought about that before.


----------



## Ethang (Jan 1, 2012)

Dear Photoguy,
I don't have the time to read all of your millions of threads the past few days but I saw some of them and I have some advice one noob to another.
I am not going to discuss what i think of your photos, but from other members responses it seems that most of them don't have a favorable view on your photos. Now don't be discouraged, usually forum members are very nice and courteous to newer members, the problem is how you went about posting photos. You have posted loads of photos (from what I can tell) over the past few days, and a lot of them are of the same subject matter in different threads, but still making the same mistakes you had made previously, showing you basically ignored the advice other forum members gave you. That makes them angry, because not only does it show that your wasting their time, your wasting your own time too. Its understandable that you will make mistakes, and sometimes repeat them, but you are just posting so many images so close together. This leads me to believe that you are posting a large portion of what you shooting. What percent of your photos do you like, and what percentage to you post here, show to other people, and post to other sites? I can't speak for anyone else, but I usually start my editing/ finding my best photos by trimming it down to about 5-10% of the shots I took. I then look them over and show them to my family, which helps me trim it down to 2-3%. I then edit most of these photos, and pick out my favorite to post to the forums. This ends up to be about 1-2%. For every 100 photos I take I only get about 1-2 and the occasional 3 shots that I think are good enough to post to the forums (by my beginner standards, which are only getting tougher as I grow as a photographer). With all the photos you post, it seems like you must be posting a very high percent. Now on for my advice. It is clear that people are telling you to get better gear, but as you stated you can't. That does not mean you can't get excellent photos, it just means in certain situations (in particular the night shots you are recently posting) you won't be able to get the optimal shots. Instead you should take pictures in situations that you know your camera can perform well. From what I've heard those bridge camera's are very capable. On my dslr (d3000) I can't even get great night shots without either a tripod or very fast prime lens. I have neither so I do what you should, I take pictures in situations where I can get great shots. Now my next advice is to stop posting photos for a while. Read your cameras menu, read it again, look online for further information on photography and your camera settings (in particular the shutter and aperture, for me I use these the most because I am still starting out and I find it difficult to use manuel without spending large amounts of time to get the exposure correct). Do you know what changing the shutter speed does or means, what about aperture or ISO? It is essential to know about all of this to produce truly stunning photos. After you feel you truly understand your camera and all of this, take more photos! Try in the morning, day, and time. Expirement with different things even if you don't know how it will come out. If you can't go somewhere to experiment try in your backyard. Take pictures of flowers, trees, your house, really anything to experiment. When I first got my dslr, I took hundreds of terrible photos just trying out settings and other things. Once you start to understand this your photos will improve greatly. Once you see your photos improving, pick out your very best and then it would be a great idea to post them here. Just my beginner advice for you...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 1, 2012)

Tl;dr


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 1, 2012)

photo guy said:


> *I have been doing photos for over 20 years yes, but not with digital.* Digital only about 6.  *Mainly snapshots up until last year when I decided I want to improve beyond basic snapshots*.  Since I can't upgrade until things turn around financially, I would like to make due with what I have and learn with that first.
> 
> Lets try this approach. Here is the equipment that I have at this time:
> 
> ...



Umm, you do know that whether digital or film, that the principles of photography are the same, right?
You do know that the principles of exposure are the same, right? Of course you know this..........*.YOU'VE BEEN DOING THIS FOR OVER 20 YEARS*.
I'm not trying to be mean or anything, but you've been doing it wrong, for over 20 years.

Now why can't you just listen to what everyone is trying to tell you????????? Can you explain that to me?
This has been going on for over a month and you insist on............oh hell NEVERMIND.

Maybe some incentive is needed. So here it is.
My printer came in Friday...........and I have it set up and ready to go...........except I don't have the photo paper of my choice yet.
Which of course is 10mm premium glossy 250. Not just any printer either. The Epson 7900. I like it so much I have named it. THE BEAST.

So here is what I am going to do. The very second that you come up with an image that the majority approves of,
I am going to print it out for you in an 11"x17" , have it mounted on Gator board, and send it to you.........free of charge.


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 1, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> MTVision said:
> 
> 
> > 1/60 seems to be the go to shutter speed when PG is shooting in shutter or manual. 1/60 isn't a good shutter speed for nighttime.
> ...



LOL


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 1, 2012)

Let me help you out a bit - one huge paragraph is hard to read



Ethang said:


> Dear Photoguy,
> I don't have the time to read all of your millions of threads the past few days but I saw some of them and I have some advice one noob to another.
> 
> I am not going to discuss what i think of your photos, but from other members responses it seems that most of them don't have a favorable view on your photos. Now don't be discouraged, usually forum members are very nice and courteous to newer members, the problem is how you went about posting photos. You have posted loads of photos (from what I can tell) over the past few days, and a lot of them are of the same subject matter in different threads, but still making the same mistakes you had made previously, showing you basically ignored the advice other forum members gave you. That makes them angry, because not only does it show that your wasting their time, your wasting your own time too.
> ...


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 1, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> photo guy said:
> 
> 
> > *I have been doing photos for over 20 years yes, but not with digital.* Digital only about 6.  *Mainly snapshots up until last year when I decided I want to improve beyond basic snapshots*.  Since I can't upgrade until things turn around financially, I would like to make due with what I have and learn with that first.
> ...


Now there's an offer! But is it mission Impossible?

Photo Guy, You're challenge should you choose to accept it....(tongue firmly in cheek!)


----------



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

Enough Is Enough. I have made myself quite clear in previous thread that I will not tolerate this crap from certain members who keep posting things from the other threads of mine and bashing me or being rude like this.  This is now harassment and will not be tolerated.  I will not post names as you know who you are doing this.  I have already asked that this stop before so I can get some fresh eyes to help since you don't seem to get the hint and thoroughly read my posts to see what I write so you know my situations and why as well as what I am doing with some of the advice.  Please stop posting on my threads so someone else can that will actually take the time to READ MY WHOLE POST and go from there and not just skip it and continue bashing.  Thank You


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 1, 2012)

photo guy said:


> Enough Is Enough. I have made myself quite clear in previous thread that I will not tolerate this crap from certain members who keep posting things from the other threads of mine and bashing me or being rude like this.  This is now harassment and will not be tolerated.  I will not post names as you know who you are doing this.  I have already asked that this stop before so I can get some fresh eyes to help since you don't seem to get the hint and thoroughly read my posts to see what I write so you know my situations and why as well as what I am doing with some of the advice.  Please stop posting on my threads so someone else can that will actually take the time to READ MY WHOLE POST and go from there and not just skip it and continue bashing.  Thank You



This again, really?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 1, 2012)

When you get tired of this place, I highly recommend you go to  FroKnowsPhoto.Com | Beginner Photography 
I know you will find FroKnows to be exactly the environment for learning, without the hassles, that you are looking for, but not finding here.

Seriously.


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 1, 2012)

photo guy said:


> Enough Is Enough. I have made myself quite clear in previous thread that I will not tolerate this crap from certain members who keep posting things from the other threads of mine and bashing me or being rude like this.  This is now harassment and will not be tolerated.  I will not post names as you know who you are doing this.  I have already asked that this stop before so I can get some fresh eyes to help since you don't seem to get the hint and thoroughly read my posts to see what I write so you know my situations and why as well as what I am doing with some of the advice.  Please stop posting on my threads so someone else can that will actually take the time to READ MY WHOLE POST and go from there and not just skip it and continue bashing.  Thank You




You're right.  Enough is enough. Are you 31 or 13?  Understand this about forums.  Threads in forums are open to *ANYONE* to post in.  It is not up to you who posts in them.  I see no bashing.  I see plenty of kind offers including Lightspeed's generous offer.  His offer is worth quite a lot of money.  Accept his challenge with the grace you should instead of whingeing and whining.  Show some respect to people and you will get it back. You have no right to high respect.  Respect is earned.  If you don't want to see a particular person's posts put them on your ignore list.  This thread is not your thread, it is a forum thread that you started.  Just because you started it doesn't mean you own the discussion.

Please grow up and stop taking yourself so seriously.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 1, 2012)

photo guy said:


> Enough Is Enough. I have made myself quite clear in previous thread that I will not tolerate this crap from certain members who keep posting things from the other threads of mine and bashing me or being rude like this.  This is now harassment and will not be tolerated.  I will not post names as you know who you are doing this.  I have already asked that this stop before so I can get some fresh eyes to help since you don't seem to get the hint and thoroughly read my posts to see what I write so you know my situations and why as well as what I am doing with some of the advice.  Please stop posting on my threads so someone else can that will actually take the time to READ MY WHOLE POST and go from there and not just skip it and continue bashing.  Thank You



Photoguy.. 

it is a free country... it is an open forum... we have freedom of speech.. and the Mods only move in when there is a problem. So far.. there is not a problem since we are all trying to help you! Seriously.. the bashing and rudeness is due the fact that this has gotten ridiculous... we try to help, you ignore us.. and keep doing the same thing over and over and over. 

Then you start posting in a threatening tone .. and all that is going to do is make it worse.

Instead of taking everyone's advice.. and laying low for a couple of weeks, and studying to improve your photography ( and letting this all DIE down).. you keep opening new threads... which are probably doomed... and posting more of the same, which just shows that you are not even making an effort to improve. 

there has been an unbelievable amount of drama on here due to you....and it is distracting from the real reason this forum is here, and that is to help people who WANT to learn!!  You have not demonstrated that desire to learn, so it is very difficult to take you seriously anymore. 

And continuing to make vague threats towards people is only going to make it worse!


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 1, 2012)

You do realize that you do not own the threads rights? Don't mean that sarcastically, I'm genuinly asking. I've seen try to ban people from posting, and close threads. When you open a thread, the threa is open to EVERYONE. Period. I think you're being very unappreciative.  I'm sorry, I tried to stay out of it, you kept telling me how I was the nicest person here, so I just tried to nod my head and listen with no real opnion. So maybe you'll listen to me. NO one is bashing you, I'm sorry but it's true. You say people are harrassing you, but you're the only calling people out. I wish I got the amount/type of helpful replies you have received in all of your threads.  And I'm sorry, but I think your reaction was very unappreciative to LightSpeed's very generous offer, I would love that.


----------



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

cgipson1, I would be happy to talk to you in PM about this issue but you don't want me to PM you.  care to take it any further?  If not, please let someone else post as I am trying to learn.  I have already answered too many questions over and over and keep giving the same answers only to be asked again.  That is why I started this new thread on 1-1-2012. (To Start Over Fresh - at the beginning and go from there) [since that didn't actually happen on the old threads over the last year as it instead turned into a circus and drama show].


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 1, 2012)

This one time, at band camp....


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 1, 2012)

I should continue the Mission Impossible theme with:

This thread will self destruct in 30 seconds....


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 1, 2012)

Photo guy,

I find your demands of what others need to do for you are ridiculous and I certainly do not appreciate the tone of your PM toward me.  If you post a thread requesting critique and comments, be ready to accept them (rude, unhelpful, nonsense, informative, etc).  I will continue to post in your threads if I chose to do so, and if you feel that my posts are rude/bashful, feel free to report them to the mods.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 1, 2012)

photo guy said:


> cgipson1, I would be happy to talk to you in PM about this issue but you don't want me to PM you.  care to take it any further?  If not, please let someone else post as I am trying to learn.  I have already answered too many questions over and over and keep giving the same answers only to be asked again.  That is why I started this new thread on 1-1-2012. (To Start Over Fresh - at the beginning and go from there) [since that didn't actually happen on the old threads over the last year as it instead turned into a circus and drama show].




*PPPPHHHHTTTTTTT!* (Yea.. that is a Raspberry!) What are you going to do.. show up on my doorstep and serve me a process? Or hunt me down and kill me? 

#1 Quit threateniing people.... it does not help! 

#2 I won't reply to your PM's.. because ever PM I replied to, you ignored.. and there were several. (and several other people have mentioned the same thing!)

#3 Take Lightspeed up on his generous offer.. thank him.. and then work hard to give him something worth printing! That is what a normal (read that as NICE, NON-RUDE) person would do!


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok so, you all you have been over and over saying to me is how I am the nicest person you met on this board. I've not neccessarily defended you, but I listened to what you had to say in PMs. I send ONE negative  comment, which was not mean spirited at all, and you delete your incomming friend request, instead of maybe realizing that if the "one" person being nice to you (Not saying I was the only being nice, this is not true) is saying something, maybe it's something you should take into account, you cut off ties? Don't you see the problem?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 1, 2012)

Aspbergers?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 1, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Aspbergers?


 I would say it is possible..


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 1, 2012)

This is my last reply to these type of turns on your threads. I just wanna share one last food for thought, and maybe some inspiration. I have only been on here a month, and by listening to CC, sucking it up, dealing with harsh words, being respectful and opened minded to everyone cricticisms Here is an example what you can accomplish

An Orb Weaver a MONTH and 1/2 ago 






An ORb Weaver from last week 




Orb Weaver by blackrose1981, on Flickr

Not saying it's a jaw droppping photo, but a massive step forward, and almost everything that is improved on the photo was from what I learned from other people here. This is what happened in just a month and I very much look forward to see where I am in 6 months, a year etc. When I took that first spider photo, I was in love, I thought it was a groundbreaking photo, I had no concept. When I first started getting CC and saw people's opinion on it, I was heart broken, so I DO know how you feel. But I didn't ***** about, I sucked it up and learned from it. The first step IMO to becomming a great photographer is learning a little humilty. 


By disregarding everyone, you are really hurting yourself.


----------



## MTVision (Jan 1, 2012)

blackrose89 said:
			
		

> This is my last reply to these type of turns on your threads. I just wanna share one last food for thought, and maybe some inspiration. I have only been on here a month, and by listening to CC, sucking it up, dealing with harsh words, being respectful and opened minded to everyone cricticisms Here is an example what you can accomplish
> 
> An Orb Weaver a MONTH and 1/2 ago
> 
> ...



Hey don't feel bad! On one of his very first posts I told him nicely 10 different times how to post to the forum - step by step an he called me rude, said I was attacking him and that he was reporting me. 

He eventually "apologized" but we all know how that goes!


----------



## Rephargotohp (Jan 1, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Aspbergers?


I love Assburgers, on Big Buns, I'll let you Ketchup


----------



## MTVision (Jan 1, 2012)

LightSpeed said:
			
		

> Umm, you do know that whether digital or film, that the principles of photography are the same, right?
> You do know that the principles of exposure are the same, right? Of course you know this...........YOU'VE BEEN DOING THIS FOR OVER 20 YEARS.
> I'm not trying to be mean or anything, but you've been doing it wrong, for over 20 years.
> 
> ...



Will you offer it to me? 
I do love you!
Even more now because I love that printer and no longer have access to it since schools done! 

Photo guy - I don't get how you can tell people to stop giving you advice. Just because people say it over and over again doesn't mean it's bad advice - not sure if you've lived in a bubble your whole life but usually when multiple people tell you the same exact thing you should listen.  If you don't want to hear the same over and over again then stop posting severely underexposed boring snapshots. Easy as that. Instead you would rather have a bunch of newbies come in and tell you "wow what a great job you are doing". 

I honestly don't know how you get along in life. You think people are bashing you when they give you good sound advice. Threatening people (or giving them ultimatums) might have worked in grade school (I doubt it though) but it doesn't work in real life unless you are in the mob! You can't delete or close threads because they are not yours. You may have started them but they don't belong to you. 

You are here to learn but I'm still clueless as to what you want to learn since you don't ask any questions and you don't answer any.  You haven't even gone out to utilize anything you may have learned - if you'd taken peoples advice.

Can't wait to see what happens next!!!


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 1, 2012)

MTVision said:


> LightSpeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know! I soooo want in!


----------



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

You all want info here it is.

HAHA FUNNY VERY FUNNY

I did go out this fall with the park photos and when I did post the retakes most of if not all of you said I didn't listen. When I even listened to the advise as to label photos and list what I did with each, no one was satisfied.  When I answer a specific question once, that should be enough and not have it kept being asked.  I should not have my skill level bashed for what I know but instead be kindly guided (some of you don't know what that means by the way I feel I am being treated) (I guess since I was raised to believe being nice and treat those how you want to be treated doesn't apply here that goes against me too)  These are some of the issues that I feel have gone on here and have kept dragging on and that is why I am so sick of many of you.  When I do my dept scene photos, I have certain regulations that I have to follow and certain guidelines as far as what photos to take or are asked to take and I am trying to learn how to do some of them better with what I have due to my limitations but no one here seems to get that.  If this doesn't help you with what you want for answers then I don't think you want to help me and please let someone else on here try.  Thank You


----------



## sm4him (Jan 1, 2012)

photo guy said:


> cgipson1, I would be happy to talk to you in PM about this issue but you don't want me to PM you.  care to take it any further?  If not, please let someone else post as I am trying to learn.  I have already answered too many questions over and over and keep giving the same answers only to be asked again.  That is why I started this new thread on 1-1-2012. (To Start Over Fresh - at the beginning and go from there) [since that didn't actually happen on the old threads over the last year as it instead turned into a circus and drama show].



Sigh. Okay, I've really worked hard at NOT getting involved in your little soap opera here, but now I just can't help myself.  Maybe if enough people say this enough different ways something will finally sink in to you.
You want the "meanies" to go away so "someone new" can post...yet, from what I can see, you have had quite a wide variety of folks posting on your threads. Trouble is, none of them seem to be to your liking. 

You say "as I am trying to learn." NO. YOU'RE NOT. And this is why I finally broke down and responded to one of your threads. Photo Guy...you are doing everything BUT trying to learn.  You are, in fact, unteachable, at least with your current attitude. I honestly don't know WHY you are not just eating up all the truly valuable advice you are getting from experienced members of this forum, but honestly? You need to just Stop. The. Drama. and the Attitude, and start DOING what they are telling you to do. Seriously. If they tell you to try something, go out and TRY it...and Do. NOT. come back here and say "okay, I tried these again" and then post the EXACT same photos, taken on auto with little to no regard for even basic composition, that you've been posting all along.

Finally, you say "I have already answered too many questions over and over and keep giving the same answers only to be asked again."
LOL...how do you think all the people giving you advice that you don't take feel?
My response to that is a story my preacher told years ago about a young man just out of seminary, who was called to a small country church. The first week, he delivered a powerful sermon that just amazed the congregation. The second week, he delivered the SAME sermon. When he delivered the SAME sermon the third week, the deacons agreed something had to be done, so they met with him and asked what the problem was. Had he just not developed anything but the one sermon yet? Was he so forgetful he didn't remember he'd already done that sermon?
To which, the young pastor responded..."Oh, I have plenty of other sermons. They just haven't started doing the FIRST one yet."

Photo Guy...start DOING what you're hearing. And for the Love of God, just END the drama. 

P.S. I've been shooting for over 30 years. Finally got a DSLR in August. But using my point-and-shoot Canon Powershot before that, I managed some shots that won fairly large local contests, one that was featured on the cover of a national trade magazine, along with about a dozen inside the magazine...etc.  And...I'm a single mom, with two boys in college. Think YOUR funds are tight??
The problem is NOT your equipment...the problem is NOT your lack of funds.  There's a computer tech line that goes, "the problem is between the monitor and the chair." In your case, the problem is just behind the camera.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 1, 2012)

I like your sig.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 1, 2012)

photo guy said:


> You all want info here it is.
> 
> HAHA FUNNY VERY FUNNY
> 
> I did go out this fall with the park photos and when I did post the retakes most of if not all of you said I didn't listen. When I even listened to the advise as to label photos and list what I did with each, no one was satisfied.  When I answer a specific question once, that should be enough and not have it kept being asked.  I should not have my skill level bashed for what I know but instead be kindly guided (some of you don't know what that means by the way I feel I am being treated) (I guess since I was raised to believe being nice and treat those how you want to be treated doesn't apply here that goes against me too)  These are some of the issues that I feel have gone on here and have kept dragging on and that is why *I am so sick of many of you*.  When I do my dept scene photos, I have certain regulations that I have to follow and certain guidelines as far as what photos to take or are asked to take and I am trying to learn how to do some of them better with what I have due to my limitations but no one here seems to get that.  If this doesn't help you with what you want for answers then I don't think you want to help me and please let someone else on here try.  Thank You




1.  If you're sick of many of us, don't let the door hit you on your way out.

2.  Stop making excuses.  People have been telling you over and over on how to get better.  

3.  P&S doesn't change composition, angles, rule of thirds, etc.  You have control over that.

4.  Feel free to report this as being rude and bashing.  What a hypocrite. You reap what you sow.


----------



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

Those of you who would like to try and help me learn more please let me know. Thank You


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh for crying out loud, please everyone stop showing this guy attention! He is a drama queen who is seeking attention and nothing more. And here everyone is stil giving him the attention, I once had a girlfriend who did the same, she was a drama queen who would do anything to get attention be it negative or positive attention. You know what I did... I ended our relationship and ceased contact with her! Time to end all contact with photo guy as he is thoroughly enjoying all this attention being heaped in his direction.

I mean for crying out loud, he is posting photos that are poor and then is claiming to have done photography for twenty years. Am I really the only one who smells a RAT????


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 1, 2012)

photo guy said:


> Those of you who would like to try and help me learn more please let me know. Thank You



What.. you mean we haven't been trying? yea.. right!  

Oh..  you mean "trying to help you according to your rules"... not just trying to help.... Gotcha!


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 1, 2012)

photo guy said:


> You all want info here it is.HAHA FUNNY VERY FUNNYI did go out this fall with the park photos and when I did post the retakes most of if not all of you said I didn't listen. When I even listened to the advise as to label photos and list what I did with each, no one was satisfied.  When I answer a specific question once, that should be enough and not have it kept being asked.  I should not have my skill level bashed for what I know but instead be kindly guided (some of you don't know what that means by the way I feel I am being treated) (I guess since I was raised to believe being nice and treat those how you want to be treated doesn't apply here that goes against me too)  These are some of the issues that I feel have gone on here and have kept dragging on and that is why I am so sick of many of you.  When I do my dept scene photos, I have certain regulations that I have to follow and certain guidelines as far as what photos to take or are asked to take and I am trying to learn how to do some of them better with what I have due to my limitations but no one here seems to get that.  If this doesn't help you with what you want for answers then I don't think you want to help me and please let someone else on here try.  Thank You


Sorry but your retakes had mostly the issue that your originals had. 

That's why you got the same advice. You gave previous advice little consideration judging from your posted results. A number of us myself included have told you again and again to go and read then practise and then show us your progress. You again have ignored that advice. Your choice. It's my belief that you appear incapable of listening to people and heeding their freely given advice. This advice from experienced photographers would cost you $000's if you did even a weekend course. My 11 year old nephew with aspergers shows more restraint and politeness than you. He also listens better. That's really a big endictment on someone of your age. Hell, his 7 year old brother is going the same way if not worse but can show appreciation. 

You are spoiling the atmosphere on here and are hogging assistance that might go to people who will listen and act on advice. It's put up or shut up time. You have had many kind offers many of them shown little or no gratitude. I really shouldn't have to speak to a 31 year old like a child. My belief? You don't want to learn because you can't take the knocks and bumps that learning requires. Stop concentrating on the bumps and knocks and work through them if photography really is a passion for you, you'll find a path. Please stop C&C other people's work until you have at least a basic grasp of composition and exposure.  You put yourself into negative equity on the credibility scale by doing so. Yes I'm being firm and I won't apologise for it. Honesty is nearly always the best policy and that honesty sometimes has to be brutal.


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography (Jan 1, 2012)

blackrose89 said:
			
		

> I know! I soooo want in!



Ditto!! I'd LOVE this  have I told you I love you and those damn spiders lately rofl ::sexy wink::

How frickin rude! Lightspeed like black rose like mtvision have been rooting for you trying to help! Lightspeeds offer was super super nice! And you totally ignored. For Christ sakes get over yourself and stop posting crap til you have improved and applied what WE all said!  I'm done. Tried to keep my mouth shut but didn't feel like it anymore.


----------



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

Well I know of at least 10 that won't help because of all of this going on. Too bad to.  Here I am wanting to learn and even DID follow some of the advice to start with so I can take it in steps and end up getting shot down by the majority for doing so.  Thank you for time wasted.  Thank you for not really teaching me anything since it just really how to be rude as that is what I have seen the majority of not only on this thread but on most of my threads.  How hard is it to be polite and try to help as compared to rude and not help?  This site is far from perfect then and it's no wonder why so many leave having learned nothing instead of staying and helping after learning something.


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 1, 2012)

photo guy said:


> Those of you who would like to try and help me learn more please let me know. Thank You





photo guy said:


> Well I know of at least 10 that won't help  because of all of this going on. Too bad to.  Here I am wanting to learn  and even DID follow some of the advice to start with so I can take it  in steps and end up getting shot down by the majority for doing so.   Thank you for time wasted.  Thank you for not really teaching me  anything since it just really how to be rude as that is what I have seen  the majority of not only on this thread but on most of my threads.  How  hard is it to be polite and try to help as compared to rude and not  help?  This site is far from perfect then and it's no wonder why so many  leave having learned nothing instead of staying and helping after  learning something.



I think you have learned more than you think you have.
For instance......let us go back in time. Let us go back to the time you went to the zoo.

You came back here and posted an image of a cougars butt , through an acrylic pane.
I'll never forget that " thread of the year candidate."
Most memorable was the member who posted something to the effect of " I stopped reading after I read the part about Cougar butt."

I bet you won't do that again. See what I mean, you learned something there.

And then there was the illustrious thread where you couldn't figure out how to post images, that went on for several pages.
About 10 members tried to point you in the right direction, who you all claimed were bashing you. On about the 3rd page you finally figured out how to post images.
So you see, you learned something again.

You're learning more than you think you are, here.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 1, 2012)

photo guy said:


> Well I know of at least 10 that won't help because of all of this going on. Too bad to.  Here I am wanting to learn and even DID follow some of the advice to start with so I can take it in steps and end up getting shot down by the majority for doing so.  Thank you for time wasted.  Thank you for not really teaching me anything since it just really how to be rude as that is what I have seen the majority of not only on this thread but on most of my threads.  How hard is it to be polite and try to help as compared to rude and not help?  This site is far from perfect then and it's no wonder why so many leave having learned nothing instead of staying and helping after learning something.


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 1, 2012)

I do find it sad too that there are real photos for CC from people really trying to learn on here that have 4 or 5 replies and this has 84. I posted some beach photos earlier and got a grand total of 4 replies. Not bitchin' how no one replied, just making a point how unfair all the attention these threads are getting.


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 1, 2012)

MTVision said:


> Will you offer it to me?
> I do love you!
> Even more now because I love that printer and no longer have access to it since schools done! ;-)



I want you to love me for my mind, and my stunning good looks. Not my printer!




blackrose89 said:


> I know! I soooo want in!



Oh boy..............another one.
I thought you were married?

hahaha


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 1, 2012)

photo guy said:


> Well _*I know of at least 10 that won't help because of all of this going on. Too bad*_ to.  Here I am wanting to learn and even DID follow some of the advice to start with so I can take it in steps and end up getting shot down by the majority for doing so.  _*Thank you for time wasted*_.  Thank you for not really teaching me anything since it just really how to be rude as that is what I have seen the majority of not only on this thread but on most of my threads.  How hard is it to be polite and try to help as compared to rude and not help?  _*This site is far from perfect then and it's no wonder why so many leave having learned nothing instead of staying and helping after learning something*_.



Some time, I wonder if you're for real. lol


----------



## eUgalde13 (Jan 1, 2012)

photo guy said:
			
		

> Well I know of at least 10 that won't help because of all of this going on. Too bad to.  Here I am wanting to learn and even DID follow some of the advice to start with so I can take it in steps and end up getting shot down by the majority for doing so.  Thank you for time wasted.  Thank you for not really teaching me anything since it just really how to be rude as that is what I have seen the majority of not only on this thread but on most of my threads.  How hard is it to be polite and try to help as compared to rude and not help?  This site is far from perfect then and it's no wonder why so many leave having learned nothing instead of staying and helping after learning something.


The advice here in the forums and any other forum, with no offense to all the great advisers in here, can't and never will replace the guidelines of the books. Here's my suggestion:    
 Go grab a book about photography. Read it ALL and when I say read it I mean take your time to understand what you're reading. Follow the exercises, with camera on hand duh. Compare your photos with the ones in the book or the experts in here and see if yours can have a chance. Once you achieve ALL OF THAT come back and impress us.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotographyForum app


----------



## manaheim (Jan 1, 2012)

5+ pages ... dude attracts a crowd, you can't deny it.

photo... go search for posts by me with the words "night photography"... there's one with a skyline that has some good overall tips for these night situations.

You can also cheat a bit and just try exposure compensation if your camera has that.


----------



## manaheim (Jan 1, 2012)

photo guy said:


> Well I know of at least 10 that won't help because of all of this going on. Too bad to. Here I am wanting to learn and even DID follow some of the advice to start with so I can take it in steps and end up getting shot down by the majority for doing so. Thank you for time wasted. Thank you for not really teaching me anything since it just really how to be rude as that is what I have seen the majority of not only on this thread but on most of my threads. How hard is it to be polite and try to help as compared to rude and not help? This site is far from perfect then and it's no wonder why so many leave having learned nothing instead of staying and helping after learning something.



You may recall my advice was to fade into the shadows for a while.

See what happens when you don't? 6 pages of responses, 75% of which are picking on you in one way or another. Until you go dormant and quiet, this won't change. Less posting, more reading. Less showing, more looking. It's the only way out of this.

But hey, why listen to me?  I've only been here for 6 years and have nearly 7,000 posts.  I'm clearly making **** up.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 1, 2012)

Vtec44 said:


> photo guy said:
> 
> 
> > Well _*I know of at least 10 that won't help because of all of this going on. Too bad*_ to.  Here I am wanting to learn and even DID follow some of the advice to start with so I can take it in steps and end up getting shot down by the majority for doing so.  _*Thank you for time wasted*_.  Thank you for not really teaching me anything since it just really how to be rude as that is what I have seen the majority of not only on this thread but on most of my threads.  How hard is it to be polite and try to help as compared to rude and not help?  _*This site is far from perfect then and it's no wonder why so many leave having learned nothing instead of staying and helping after learning something*_.
> ...



I am starting to think Troll!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 1, 2012)

It's funny how often everyone repeats themselves, or what others have said, in these threads.

It's like Bill Murray in Groundhog Day.


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 1, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


>



cgipson, a self portrait before PP right?? LOl j/k :lmao:


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 1, 2012)

RebeccaAPhotography said:


> Ditto!! I'd LOVE this  have I told you I love you and those damn spiders lately rofl ::sexy wink::
> 
> How frickin rude! Lightspeed like black rose like mtvision have been rooting for you trying to help! Lightspeeds offer was super super nice! And you totally ignored. For Christ sakes get over yourself and stop posting crap til you have improved and applied what WE all said!  I'm done. Tried to keep my mouth shut but didn't feel like it anymore.



Oh man.................this one with the sexy wink.
This is tempting, I must say.

Hmm, I better start requiring ID's. I don't want to get in trouble here.


----------



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

Bitter may I ask you a question in PM? Thank You


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography (Jan 1, 2012)

Bahahaha too funny! In all honesty it really was a nice offer you did that went completely ignored by pg! O well his loss!


----------



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't and won't give out my address on here unless I feel like I trust the person enough.  So far, that list is very small with all that has gone on.


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 1, 2012)

RebeccaAPhotography said:


> Bahahaha too funny! In all honesty it really was a nice offer you did that went completely ignored by pg! O well his loss!



lol
I know. And thank you.
He didn't really ignore. I just don't think he has anything yet that I would consider. It costs money in ink..........paper, the mount board and my time.
So he'll have to come up with something nice. It doesn't have to be perfect or even a winner in a photo contest.
But it will have to be something nice that he can be proud of and people won't look at like THIS when they see it on his wall...........


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography (Jan 1, 2012)

Well he def didn't accept the nice offer. Wasn't it right after that offer "enough is enough!" post came.......


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 1, 2012)

:lmao:


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 1, 2012)

RebeccaAPhotography said:


> Well he def didn't accept the nice offer. Wasn't it right after that offer "enough is enough!" post came.......



Yeah..lol....but I don't know if that was directed at me or Vtec.
It was probably me, though.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 1, 2012)

RebeccaAPhotography said:


> Bahahaha too funny! In all honesty it really was a nice offer you did that went completely ignored by pg! O well his loss!



Actually it's OUR loss according to PG.


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 1, 2012)

photo guy said:


> I don't and won't give out my address on here unless I feel like I trust the person enough.  So far, that list is very small with all that has gone on.



What do you think I'm gonna do? 
Come over and harrass you? Stalk you throughout your daily routine at the fire department?
Follow you around on photo shoots and become annoying? No wait I got it.............invite myself over for Sunday dinner and eat everything before anyone else gets a chance at the food.
I offered you a print. Not a date.
Besides that, I don't have time to stalk you. I'm too busy BEING STALKED by about 4 women who are very good looking.


----------



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

I have some photos that I like but so far hardly anyone on here likes my work so why should I accept the offer. Can anyone answer that one?  There are 2 photos that I am very, very proud of that I took on Thursday evening at a call but I can't release yet as I have no model releases signed by those firefighters yet.

They are some of the best person photos that I have taken yet in my opinion.  Another one of my photos that I am proud of has already been published in a state-wide trade magazine. I took that as an honor.  I have also been told by a friend at the local park with the zoo that they have people who are inquiring where they can buy animal photos that show the animals from that park.  The person asked if I would ever consider selling any of the photo I take at the park of the animals.  I don't think my animal photo skill level is there enough for that yet though.


----------



## MTVision (Jan 1, 2012)

photo guy said:
			
		

> I have some photos that I like but so far hardly anyone on here likes my work so why should I accept the offer. Can anyone answer that one?  There are 2 photos that I am very, very proud of that I took on Thursday evening at a call but I can't release yet as I have no model releases signed by those firefighters yet.
> 
> They are some of the best person photos that I have taken yet in my opinion.  Another one of my photos that I am proud of has already been published in a state-wide trade magazine. I took that as an honor.  I have also been told by a friend at the local park with the zoo that they have people who are inquiring where they can buy animal photos that show the animals from that park.  The person asked if I would ever consider selling any of the photo I take at the park of the animals.  I don't think my animal photo skill level is there enough for that yet though.



Nobody's said your photos suck and that's it. We critiqued them and they need work - no need to get your panties in a bunch over it. 

The offer is for when you show some improvement to yourself.


----------



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

I already have shown some improvement to myself and posted the work on this exact thread explaining it and was told boldly it was crap.  That to me sounds like it is not liked and also not welcome here.


----------



## JH100 (Jan 1, 2012)

photo guy said:
			
		

> I already have shown some improvement to myself and posted the work on this exact thread explaining it and was told boldly it was crap.  That to me sounds like it is not liked and also not welcome here.



You are an *amateur*. Unless they're a prodigy all beginning artists are going are going to have weak skills for a while. You're taking critique too personally and will get nowhere unless you learn that a negative one is not an attack on you.


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 1, 2012)

photo guy said:


> I already have shown some improvement to myself and posted the work on this exact thread explaining it and was told boldly it was crap.  That to me sounds like it is not liked and also not welcome here.



Well, I guess that means you'll just have to do better.
Doesn't it.

My offer stays open until you show quite a few other people that you have truly improved.


----------



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

By that I guess you mean this whole damn board.


----------



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

I think one of my problems is that my main area is a specialized photography that a lot of people don't have the knowledge or background in.  I have a 3" 3-ring binder full of the info I utilize and need to know to do it and am succeeding.  If I wasn't doing something right in that aspect, I wouldn't have even been published in a magazine or the paper 2 times this year.  Now I want to expand to learn other areas and have used some of the advice already only to be accused of not listening to anything and not learning or willing to learn.  Please, if that is what is wrong then correct me. Thank You


----------



## MTVision (Jan 1, 2012)

photo guy said:
			
		

> I already have shown some improvement to myself and posted the work on this exact thread explaining it and was told boldly it was crap.  That to me sounds like it is not liked and also not welcome here.



But how are they improvements?  

And I would like to know where you were "boldly told" they were crap. 

I saw "bad pix, underexposed, no composition...." Hmmmmm.....I think you have magical reading skills and can read things we can't.


----------



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

They are a few pages up from the bottom


----------



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

I was also told this in a PM today


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 1, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> Besides that, I don't have time to stalk you. I'm too busy BEING STALKED by about 4 women who are very good looking.



;P


----------



## photo guy (Jan 1, 2012)

One of my goals that I set myself was to get some nice night shots of the trucks at the scenes like shown on this thread but without having the headlights showing so much light that it drowns out the photo.  I have had it happen a lot and I deceided to start playing with my setting when doing this and try to get a shot that I liked where I actually captured enought light to make out the details of all of the lights (where you can actually see them instead of just white on most of the photo) and believe that I actually succeed it this time as I think the trucks actually look nice this time.  Now I have to work on getting them more centered next time when doing it.  Photos like this were actually asked for by the chief and that is why I am trying to get these nice shots and since he has asked me if I would start to submit more in the trade magazines.  Some of my photos are fine for this but there are some that I know need more work. That is why I try to post some here so I can get help but end up with nothing.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 2, 2012)

photo guy said:


> I think one of my problems is that my main area is a specialized photography that a lot of people don't have the knowledge or background in.


Could you post some of these? I'd be very interested in seeing them.


----------



## photo guy (Jan 2, 2012)

do a google on it. I don't feel like uploading hundreds of pages to argue this again


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 2, 2012)

photo guy said:


> do a google on it. I don't feel like uploading hundreds of pages to argue this again



That's pretty rude... he was going to offer advice on how to make them better (if I know tirediron!) and he is someone you should listen to! He KNOWS his stuff!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 2, 2012)

photo guy said:


> ...I deceided to *start playing with my setting *when doing this and try to get a shot that I liked...


That says it all right there.  If you're playing to get a result, you need to study more.  A LOT more!  Someone skilled to a level that most of us don't have the knowledge or background to understand would look at a scene and deliberately apply the appropriate settings.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 2, 2012)

photo guy said:


> I think one of my problems is that my main area is a specialized photography that a lot of people don't have the knowledge or background in.



I may have to go find some fire trucks!


----------



## photo guy (Jan 2, 2012)

I thought he ment about the subject being the book of information I have explaining the subject of fire photography.  I am sorry if I took that wrong.  I thought the book of info and not the photos to compare.  Again I am sorry.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 2, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> photo guy said:
> 
> 
> > I think one of my problems is that my main area is a specialized photography that a lot of people don't have the knowledge or background in.
> ...


and popcorn?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 2, 2012)

JH100 said:


> photo guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But he has been shooting for 20 years!!!! How dare you call him an "Amateur"!


----------



## photo guy (Jan 2, 2012)

A lot of the time I am told by the dept to shoot in Auto so nothing gets missed.  I used to just use my Fuji for this but now use both so I can keep use my Kodak as the full auto and change my settings on my fuji since it has different setting and try to get some different photos and try to improve my skills not only at daytime but at night as well.


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 2, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> LightSpeed said:
> 
> 
> > Besides that, I don't have time to stalk you. I'm too busy BEING STALKED by about 4 women who are very good looking.
> ...



Gipson!!!!!!!!!!!!
What in the hell are you doing?
You are going to shatter my image!


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have an attempt of nightime (well close to nighttime) fire trucks. Wasn't that big on it. Focuses are way off, but an example of some compositions you could try. Esepcially if you clone the background distractions like the people, power lines.











This one could be straightened


----------



## photo guy (Jan 2, 2012)

If you would like me to post the comparison photos just let me know. Thank You


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 2, 2012)

tirediron said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > photo guy said:
> ...



lol! Actually the idea of shooting a large shiny vehicle would present some interesting challenges.... especially at night. Might be fun to see if I can "volunteer" my services to the local 'house...


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 2, 2012)

photo guy said:


> A lot of the time I am told by the dept to shoot in Auto so nothing gets missed.  I used to just use my Fuji for this but now use both so I can keep use my Kodak as the full auto and change my settings on my fuji since it has different setting and try to get some different photos and try to improve my skills not only at daytime but at night as well.



If you're the official photographer................then nobody should be telling you how to shoot a scene.
That doesn't make any sense to me.
You are supposed to tell them, you're the official photographer..........and that you'll do it the way you see fit.
Otherwise ANYONE with a camera in auto mode can be the official fire dept photographer.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 2, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > LightSpeed said:
> ...



Who, me? What? Huh? I don't get it! I will say you have an "interesting" taste in women! lol!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 2, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> Otherwise ANYONE with a camera in auto mode can be the official fire dept photographer.



Nailed it!


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 2, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> photo guy said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of the time I am told by the dept to shoot in Auto so nothing gets missed.  I used to just use my Fuji for this but now use both so I can keep use my Kodak as the full auto and change my settings on my fuji since it has different setting and try to get some different photos and try to improve my skills not only at daytime but at night as well.
> ...



My cousins asked if they bought a photo I took of them for a $1, would that make me a professional. Maybe that's the logic :lmao:


----------



## photo guy (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't know why I am even waisting my time with you. The way you keep carrying this on and on is ridiculous.  Here I was asked again something and the minute I try to answer, it turns into a circus again.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 2, 2012)

photo guy said:


> I don't know why I am even waisting my time with you. The way you keep carrying this on and on is ridiculous.  Here I was asked again something and the minute I try to answer, it turns into a circus again.


----------



## photo guy (Jan 2, 2012)

I saw people doing that yesterday afternoon at a football game when a good team scored.  GO GB ALL THE WAY!!!!


----------



## baturn (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow,just wow!


----------



## photo guy (Jan 2, 2012)

I've been saying those exact words that you have here quite a bit on my threads for some reason.  Maybe since I can't believe the amount of bashing and rudeness that took place before.  Now it's getting comical


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh chit, this thing is still going on?  Someone just doesn't know when to shut up. lol


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Vtec44 said:


> Oh chit, this thing is still going on?  Someone just doesn't know when to shut up. lol



10 pages and still going! lol! And more entertaining than even Lightspeeds threads..... lol!


----------



## photo guy (Jan 2, 2012)

Funny isn't it!  I politely ask for C&C and even go into detail about the photos and this is what happens.


----------



## naptime (Jan 2, 2012)

photo guy said:


> cgipson1, I just went through the master photos (prior to the shrink to fit ones) and checked them. Only 2 are were taken while on Auto  (#1 and #3).  The other two were taken on Manual (#2) or Shutter Priority (#4).  Furthermore, I thought you said you gave up and weren't going to follow my posts or even going to post anymore on my threads?  To make it easier on me and everyone else on this thread please don't follow or post. Thank You



so once again, you asked for c&c, and as soon as you hear something you don't like, you start to cry?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 2, 2012)

photo guy said:


> Funny isn't it!  I politely ask for C&C and even go into detail about the photos and this is what happens.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 2, 2012)

naptime said:


> photo guy said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1, I just went through the master photos (prior to the shrink to fit ones) and checked them. Only 2 are were taken while on Auto  (#1 and #3).  The other two were taken on Manual (#2) or Shutter Priority (#4).  Furthermore, I thought you said you gave up and weren't going to follow my posts or even going to post anymore on my threads?  To make it easier on me and everyone else on this thread please don't follow or post. Thank You
> ...








  Naptime...  be nice to PG... he is trying, really!! Aren't you PG?


----------



## photo guy (Jan 2, 2012)

naptime, I decided to actually read what you wrote this time and have to say you are up to your same old thing that has been going on for a while.  first you were nice and then you joined the click and now you just do this.  If people would actually carefully read through all of the threads (100% word for word) they might actually see how I have progressed and not been a know it all. but no, not one person who has been in the click has done that and keeps posting this stupid **** and it is tiring.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 2, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> 10 pages and still going! lol! And more entertaining than even Lightspeeds threads..... lol!



This explains the lack of improvements in the 20 years and it shows in both his photos and attitude.  I learned the basic exposure triangle and dark room process in highschool photography class, about 20 years ago.  I'm still learning new stuff everyday.


----------



## photo guy (Jan 2, 2012)

wow, your finally seeing the light cgipson1, what a miracle.  I am trying but no one wants to read what I have to say and just skip to the photos.  Descriptions help with photos but too many people don't care.


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 2, 2012)

photo guy said:


> wow, your finally seeing the light cgipson1, what a miracle.  I am trying but no one wants to read what I have to say and just skip to the photos.  Descriptions help with photos but too many people don't care.



:banghead:


----------



## MTVision (Jan 2, 2012)

photo guy said:


> naptime, I decided to actually read what you wrote this time and have to say you are up to your same old thing that has been going on for a while.  first you were nice and then you joined the click and now you just do this.  If people would actually carefully read through all of the threads (100% word for word) they might actually see how I have progressed and not been a know it all. but no, not one person who has been in the click has done that and keeps posting this stupid **** and it is tiring.



Its clique darling.


----------



## naptime (Jan 2, 2012)

photo guy said:


> Enough Is Enough. I have made myself quite clear in previous thread that I will not tolerate this crap from certain members who keep posting things from the other threads of mine and bashing me or being rude like this.  This is now harassment and will not be tolerated.  I will not post names as you know who you are doing this.  I have already asked that this stop before so I can get some fresh eyes to help since you don't seem to get the hint and thoroughly read my posts to see what I write so you know my situations and why as well as what I am doing with some of the advice.  Please stop posting on my threads so someone else can that will actually take the time to READ MY WHOLE POST and go from there and not just skip it and continue bashing.  Thank You



i thought i heard the whine of the fire trucks in the first post.

now i realize it was just you.

again.


----------



## MTVision (Jan 2, 2012)

photo guy said:


> wow, your finally seeing the light cgipson1, what a miracle.  I am trying but no one wants to read what I have to say and just skip to the photos.  Descriptions help with photos but too many people don't care.



OMG - you can't even tell when people are sarcastic or joking.  I guess I know why you are having such a hard time here.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 2, 2012)

photo guy said:


> naptime, I decided to actually read what you wrote this time and have to say you are up to your same old thing that has been going on for a while.  first you were nice and then you joined the click and now you just do this. * If people would actually carefully read through all of the threads (100% word for word)* they might actually see how I have progressed and not been a know it all. but no, not one person who has been in the click has done that and keeps posting this stupid **** and it is tiring.



PG... This is a PHOTO FORUM.. you will be judged on your photos.. not your words (unless it gets to the point this has.. where it is mostly just words, with no real improvement in the photos!) I read everything you write.. but I still judge primarily on your photos! That is the only way I have to gauge whether or not you are learning, and absorbing a lot of excellent advice, even though you seem to think it is harassment. Talking about improving doesn't cut it.. _*SHOW US!!!!!!!*_


----------



## photo guy (Jan 2, 2012)

I want to learn. It makes it hard here when no one wants to take it seriously again.  When I posted work it is called crap even when I follow instructions from members on here.  I even got a PM yesterday telling me this.  When I actually accomplished a personal goal and show my end result, it gets called crap.  Therefor in what time I have been on here, what have I really learned other than very little due to all of this circus going on.


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 2, 2012)

Why do you keep posting then????? you are RIGHTThe people here are MORONS!!!!!!  I honestly just stay here because I feel sorry for them. They are are useless piles of garbage with no sense, and the camera work is a joke!!!!! I've never seen such drivel in my life!!!! My 4 year old sister could take better photos then the unsightly work of Cgipson or LightSpeed. They do not know photographic prodigies when they see it!!!!

They NEED people like us.... it gives them hope one day.... something to strive for.....


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 2, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> Why do you keep posting then????? you are RIGHTThe people here are MORONS!!!!!!  I honestly just stay here because I feel sorry for them. They are are useless piles of garbage with no sense, and the camera work is a joke!!!!! I've never seen such drivel in my life!!!! My 4 year old sister could take better photos then the unsightly work of Cgipson or LightSpeed. They do not know photographic prodigies when they see it!!!!
> 
> They NEED people like us.... it gives them hope one day.... something to strive for.....









       The TRUTH is OUT!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      (BTW.. I just reported you for harassments and personal attacks!!)                                                  (j/k)!


----------



## photo guy (Jan 2, 2012)

I am now thinking about just posting some of my photos below in a gallery under a thread with no C&C asked for just so people can see the work and I can move on without all of the circus.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 2, 2012)

photo guy said:


> I am now thinking about just posting some of my photos below in a gallery under a thread with no C&C asked for just so people can see the work and I can move on without all of the circus.



About the only thread we don't C&C.. is the "JUST FOR FUN" thread..  so are you SURE you want to do that?


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 2, 2012)

photo guy said:


> I am now thinking about just posting some of my photos below in a gallery under a thread with no C&C asked for just so people can see the work and I can move on without all of the circus.



YES! Let's show these idiots what REAL photos are!


----------



## photo guy (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey cgipson1, why not. No one here is taking me seriously anymore and actually wanting to help again so I might as well just show it and be proud of myself instead of trying to impress a bunch of ******** that many of the people have become.


----------



## Ballistics (Jan 2, 2012)

photo guy said:


> I want to learn. It makes it hard here when no one wants to take it seriously again.  When I posted work it is called crap even when I follow instructions from members on here.  I even got a PM yesterday telling me this.  When I actually accomplished a personal goal and show my end result, it gets called crap.  Therefor in what time I have been on here, what have I really learned other than very little due to all of this circus going on.



If you keep the personality out of the interaction when receiving C&C, it tends to be less complicated. In other words, post pictures for C&C, get opinions and do not add anything extra that you know (or should know) that would be considered confrontational.


----------



## naptime (Jan 2, 2012)

photo guy said:


> I thought he ment about the subject being the book of information I have explaining the subject of fire photography.  I am sorry if I took that wrong.  I thought the book of info and not the photos to compare.  Again I am sorry.



you should probably read that book. a few times.

when you finish, here are a few more you should read.

how to win friends and influence people. - dale carnegie
the greatest salesman in the world. - og mandino
think and grow rich. - napoleon hill
the prophet. - kahlil gibran
illusions. - richard bach
johnathan livingstun seagull. - richard bach
stranger in a strange land. - robet heinlein


that's a just a few on my shelf. you NEED to read these books.

not only will they do YOU a great service... 

but they will also tie up a bit of your time, and the rest of us will really enjoy that.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 2, 2012)

photo guy said:


> Hey cgipson1, why not. No one here is taking me seriously anymore and actually wanting to help again so I might as well just show it and be proud of myself instead of trying to impress a bunch of ******** that many of the people have become.



I don't get it.. why are you calling people a bunch of ASTERISKS? Is it a private joke or something?


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 2, 2012)

PSSST Cgipson I think w finlly found out how to "communicte" with Pg. Yeah we're dumb. Show us the photos and put us in our place!!!! You ARE the man!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 2, 2012)

naptime said:


> photo guy said:
> 
> 
> > I thought he ment about the subject being the book of information I have explaining the subject of fire photography.  I am sorry if I took that wrong.  I thought the book of info and not the photos to compare.  Again I am sorry.
> ...



DUDE... you got some GOOD books there.. not bad for a Former Wannabe Marine! ......................................................................................................(running really fast and ducking!)


Seriously though... Heinlein, Bach and Gibran.... awesome mind opening stuff!  :thumbup:


----------



## JH100 (Jan 2, 2012)

photo guy said:
			
		

> I want to learn. It makes it hard here when no one wants to take it seriously again.  When I posted work it is called crap even when I follow instructions from members on here.  I even got a PM yesterday telling me this.  When I actually accomplished a personal goal and show my end result, it gets called crap.  Therefor in what time I have been on here, what have I really learned other than very little due to all of this circus going on.



Okay, this is happening after a only a few critiques. Nobody's work goes from relatively unskilled to jaw dropping in a matter of a few critiques. 

Also....
You cannot point fingers at other people for not taking you seriously at this point.


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 2, 2012)

photo guy said:


> wow, your finally seeing the light cgipson1, what a miracle.  I am trying but no one wants to read what I have to say and just skip to the photos.  Descriptions help with photos but too many people don't care.



I know we're a bit past this, but I wanna add, when I read it I BUSTED laughing, my husband was like WTF?????? LOL!


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 2, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> Why do you keep posting then????? you are RIGHTThe people here are MORONS!!!!!!  I honestly just stay here because I feel sorry for them. They are are useless piles of garbage with no sense, and the camera work is a joke!!!!! I've never seen such drivel in my life!!!! My 4 year old sister could take better photos then the unsightly work of Cgipson or LightSpeed. They do not know photographic prodigies when they see it!!!!
> 
> They NEED people like us.... it gives them hope one day.... something to strive for.....



LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...........PG put a like on this. lol
I nearly fell out of my chair when I red this.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 2, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you keep posting then????? you are RIGHTThe people here are MORONS!!!!!!  I honestly just stay here because I feel sorry for them. They are are useless piles of garbage with no sense, and the camera work is a joke!!!!! I've never seen such drivel in my life!!!! My 4 year old sister could take better photos then the unsightly work of Cgipson or LightSpeed. They do not know photographic prodigies when they see it!!!!
> ...



Did you read PG's post to my chastisement of Naptime? You should!


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 2, 2012)

photo guy said:


> wow, your finally seeing the light cgipson1, what a miracle.  I am trying but no one wants to read what I have to say and just skip to the photos.  Descriptions help with photos but too many people don't care.



oh dear.
PG you finally opened Gipsons eyes. I never thought I'd live long enough to see the day.
Thank you for this. By golly you're right. IT'S A MIRACLE !


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 2, 2012)

photo guy said:


> I am now thinking about just posting some of my photos below in a gallery under a thread with no C&C asked for just so people can see the work and I can move on without all of the circus.



It gets better!
The only thing missing are the Dallas Cowboy cheerleaders.
I for one want to see these photos.


----------



## photo guy (Jan 2, 2012)

Ballistics, I tried that already way back when and this circus keeps happening so now I am doing something about it by just going to do a gallery and quit asking for help here since so many people want to call me dumb, inexperienced on All subject, not wanting to learn, etc.  Then I will read the books I have and seek help from a pro photographer that I know.


----------



## naptime (Jan 2, 2012)

i love that my 16 year old daughter read a few of the threads, and then asked... "wait.... this guy is REALLY 31?!?!?!? and.... he's for real?!?!?"

later, while driving down the road, out of the blue she says "so... seriously, that photo guy, that's forreal? that's not just someone joking around?"

and she's sixteen !!!

her first day on the board, her first pictures posted, someone flat told her they SUCKED. her response.... "thank you for the honesty"


16 vs 31  really????


PG every person you claim is so mean, has offered you help and advice.

you are right you haven't learned anything... because YOU have no desire to learn.

you want to be cuddled.


you want HONEST c&c.... here you are... this is 100% true story from this evening....

i opened this thread. i saw the pictures. i spent 20 minutes trying to figure out what was wrong with my monitor. i couldn't get the brightness or contrast correct, the trucks were so dark i couldn't see anything. i went into my device manager to check my video card driver. i downloaded the latest driver. installed it. rebooted. came back to the board, and they still looked the same. i was about to go into my color management, when i realized i had to make a doody. so i grabbed my touchpad and went to my office. i hopped on the board, and holy crap (no pun intended since i was don the business at the time) the pictures looked the same on my touchpad. so, once the corporate meeting was over, i came back to the desktop and checked, yep, still cant see anything but red circles. left the thread and proceeded to check 4 other threads. yup, all photos look fine. yay!! so my driver/card/monitor aren't screwed up afterall.

THEN i started to read the thread....


----------



## Ballistics (Jan 2, 2012)

Almost 3am eastern time and your thread has 10 members viewing, and has a continuous flow of negative posts. It's safe to say that you are the hot topic of the week photoguy. Do yourself a favor and just take a couple days of from posting. This way the heat will be off of you, and the animosity against you will die.


----------



## naptime (Jan 2, 2012)

photo guy said:


> Ballistics, I tried that already way back when and this circus keeps happening so now I am doing something about it by just going to do a gallery and quit asking for help here since so many people want to call me dumb, inexperienced on All subject, not wanting to learn, etc.  Then I will read the books I have and seek help from a pro photographer that I know.



we know you are not inexperienced. you've been doing this 20 years.
no one has called you dumb. that would be mean. please point me in the direction of the post where ANYONE called you dumb.
accused you of not wanting to learn... DING DING DING winner winner chicken dinner !!!


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, PG has certainly started 2012 on a very entertaining note...


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> Do yourself a favor and just take a couple days of from posting. This way the heat will be off of you, and the animosity against you will die.



Ballistic's ... I told him that several times weeks back, a week back, days back.... no dice!  But I am sure he appreciates your concern... I know I do!


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> Almost 3am eastern time and your thread has 10 members viewing, and has a continuous flow of negative posts. It's safe to say that you are the hot topic of the week photoguy. Do yourself a favor and just take a couple days of from posting. This way the heat will be off of you, and the animosity against you will die.



At least one person has already told him that, twice.  I doubt that he will listen.


----------



## photo guy (Jan 2, 2012)

I plan to seeing as I just posted the pics somewhere else on the board and not on this thread anylonger.  Now at least I can say I can show off my work and be proud of myself at least that I like what I am doing and for whom.  If no one likes it, I don't really care anymore as this has gone on far too long.


----------



## photo guy (Jan 2, 2012)

hay naptime, i got it in a pm


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 2, 2012)

wow.. 176 posts in this one! I am amazed! 

EDIT:  179 at this time!


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 2, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> naptime said:
> 
> 
> > photo guy said:
> ...



Gipson, you might want to take a look at his picture on this avatar.
He's big, bald, looks like he benches about 450lbs, has a menacing goatee and a look that says , " I wreck shyt when I'm pissed" and probably runs about a 5 second 40.
You have no chance of escape.

The only thing missing as I imagine this,,,,,,,,is he Official Fire photographer capturing and under exposing all the action as Naptime lights your ass up.

lololol


----------



## Ballistics (Jan 2, 2012)

Is this real life?


----------



## MTVision (Jan 2, 2012)

photo guy said:


> hay naptime, i got it in a pm



Of course - its always in a PM!!!


----------



## photo guy (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you Ballistics, at least someone is being nice this week and seem like they want to help?


----------



## Ballistics (Jan 2, 2012)

photo guy said:


> Thank you Ballistics, at least someone is being nice this week and seem like they want to help?



I defended you in the other thread when that guy Juice legitimately insulted you and your images, this thread however has a mixed bag. The blame is shared among many posters 
in this thread, not 1 single person. 

Your images are lacking, I think we should figure out what the issue may be. I understand that your camera is definitely hindering your progress but I think you can do a little better.
Perhaps forget about composition all together and just work on becoming technically proficient with your camera then worry about the art side later.

While you are being a bit sensitive with members responses, some of the members are taking it too far with the treatment towards you. Unless you are doing something that is blatantly offensive
and I am missing it, it seems like there is a little bit of ganging up going on here and everyone who is taking part should grow up and knock it off. 

As for you PG, you gotta man up a little and expect less than courteous responses on the internet.


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 2, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> photo guy said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Ballistics, at least someone is being nice this week and seem like they want to help?
> ...



Ballistics, I'm just messing with him. I don't really think anyone here wants to hurt his feelings.
The dude is highly entertaining. He's not giving up either.
Quite a few of us are on his side. He just doesn't see that.


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 2, 2012)

YES!!! Read through the threads, Lightspeed even proposed a very nice gesture and PG turned around basically called him an idiot. We had been nothing been nice.


----------



## Ballistics (Jan 2, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > photo guy said:
> ...



Well it's hard to see who's on who's side after a thread like this... and then blackrose makes a thread mocking him. There are lines being drawn, and those lines are clearly being crossed.


----------



## Ballistics (Jan 2, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> YES!!! Read through the threads, Lightspeed even proposed a very nice gesture and PG turned around basically called him an idiot. We had been nothing been nice.



So then stop responding. Making a thread dedicated to mocking the man isn't going to do anything but create more drama.


----------



## jterry85 (Jan 2, 2012)

I can't believe this guy needs attention this bad, not to mention how much it seems he does NOT want help. I mean do you really think that getting critique on your work is going to be only positive? You got too much pride and arrogance my friend. The first shots I seriously posted were of the eiffel tower (you can look it up too if you want) and I was damn proud of those shots! I thought they were the best shots ever and I couldn't wait to share them with everyone here on the forum and rake in all the cheers and applause for them and you know what? I got three responses and they all said they were underexposed! Now instead of getting all butt hurt and mad (which is always the first reaction when someone criticizes your work) I looked at my shots again and ya know what? THEY WERE RIGHT!!! So instead of arguing with them because I am the Lord Of All Photography, I went back and edited them (which I will be posting in that thread later, now that I think about it) and in addition I had one of them printed out as a 20"x30" to frame and hang on my wall because even if the edited version doesn't get a ton of praise I'M STILL PROUD OF IT AND IT'S MINE!!! Quit seeking other peoples approval because you'll never get it and it's not even important because YOU DON'T NEED IT! Do what you do for you and if you like it then don't worry about what other people say. I happened to like one of my shots that was called underexposed and left it that way. Art is all about perception my friend.


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 2, 2012)

photo guy said:


> I think one of my problems is that my main area is a specialized photography that a lot of people don't have the knowledge or background in.  I have a 3" 3-ring binder full of the info I utilize and need to know to do it and am succeeding.  If I wasn't doing something right in that aspect, I wouldn't have even been published in a magazine or the paper 2 times this year.  Now I want to expand to learn other areas and have used some of the advice already only to be accused of not listening to anything and not learning or willing to learn.  Please, if that is what is wrong then correct me. Thank You


Doesn't matter about types of photography.  Compositional and exposure rules are the same.  This is something you have been told before but you choose to ignore.


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 2, 2012)

To put things into perspective, I am 41.  I have been taking pictures for maybe 30 years.  Does that mean I have been a photographer for 30 years? Of course not.  I gave been taking photos for only a few years and taking it even more seriously for the last 18 months.  It's all about scale.  

Photo Guy: by all means post in other sections and have no C&C, but that way you will not grow.  Please do as I, Ballistics and Bitter Jeweler and several others have suggested and take a break on posting and spend some time reading and practising.  Megan has given you exercises.  Why not try them out and then in say a week post the results here?  You need to do a great of thinking about your actions.  You may well think you've been hard done by, but I have seen people treated worse and they haven't complained in the way you do.  A number of people have made very generous offers some of which you haven't shown any kind of gratitude for.  Lightspeed's is a particularly generous one.  Merge two great offers of help.

Follow Megan's exercises and post them.  Who knows after a while you might have a winner.  You can sort out what to do about a delivery address at a later date.  It could be sent to the Fire Department you volunteer for should not wish to share your personal details.  Judging your results? This could be done by a panel perhaps so that you aren't open to the whole site wading in.  I'm happy to judge if that's what people want.  I would suggest Lightspeed as he's offering the printing, Megan (MTVision) as it's her exercises, and a few others respected on here.  It would need to be something that we all could see being nice hung on a wall.  Just an idea, might be a God awful idea, but I'm trying as hard as I can to help you get a positive end out of this.

I think you are using PM as the wrong kind of tool.  You are having too many conversations with people behind closed doors and then there are unsaid things here which can be awkward. Remember that sending someone an pm can invade someone's space and aren't to be used to attack people.  I think you need to show how open to learning you are, so much of this, after a learning break from the forum should be in an open thread.  

Just my tuppence worth


----------



## manaheim (Jan 2, 2012)

PG's issue isn't his camera.  It isn't his lack of experience.  It's his attitude.

You don't learn by constantly arguing with and talking over people with more experience than you.

This is not an insult, it is a clinical assessment.


----------



## Tee (Jan 2, 2012)

photo guy said:
			
		

> I think one of my problems is that my main area is a specialized photography that a lot of people don't have the knowledge or background in.



While photojournalism is a unique subset of photography, you're making it sound like you're in some secret skull and bones club. Your statement makes it feel like we're all supposed to step back and say "well, golly, he's a super secret photojournalist. His underexposed photos must mean something different." Quit resting on the idea that you're a big red fire truck shooter and nobody else is.  This whole "official photographer" sounds a little embellished.  You might get buy with this title on a fire department specific forum but on most photo forums, if you're gonna give yourself a grandiose title, there's an expectation to back it up. You haven't. That's why you're being called out. 

There's a girl on here a short while ago who went gangbusters with posting the same photos over and over again and didn't take a word of anyone's advice. You must be that "pro photographer" friend she had out west who's advice she was taking.


----------



## Tee (Jan 2, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> photo guy said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Ballistics, at least someone is being nice this week and seem like they want to help?
> ...



I "liked" one of your replies in this thread because I think you hit the nail on the thread about not being confrontational.  But there comes a point where when an OP just won't listen and it's blatantly obvious.  It gets frustrating.  Does the dog pile happen?  Sure.  I just did it above this post.  There's this assumption that members on here instantly dog pile new members.  Not true.  It's generally an OP that sets the bait, sits back and then cries when they are not getting hand held assistance.


----------



## SCraig (Jan 2, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> So then stop responding. Making a thread dedicated to mocking the man isn't going to do anything but create more drama.


Yeah, good luck with that.  I asked people to do the same thing in another thread, before this one was started, and here we are 13 pages into the same thing AGAIN.  I think a lot of people just enjoy ganging up on someone that they will never meet in person.

I will say one thing though: I haven't been around this forum very long but there were some people I was developing a great deal of respect for.  Their treatment of this poster has caused me to change my mind toward some of those people and what respect I had for them has gone right out the window.


----------



## Ethang (Jan 2, 2012)

photo guy said:


> I think one of my problems is that my main area is a specialized photography that a lot of people don't have the knowledge or background in.  I have a 3" 3-ring binder full of the info I utilize and need to know to do it and am succeeding.  If I wasn't doing something right in that aspect, I wouldn't have even been published in a magazine or the paper 2 times this year.  Now I want to expand to learn other areas and have used some of the advice already only to be accused of not listening to anything and not learning or willing to learn.  Please, if that is what is wrong then correct me. Thank You


then show your best photo now and your best photo from when you first began and well be the judge if you have improved


----------



## Tee (Jan 2, 2012)

SCraig said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > So then stop responding. Making a thread dedicated to mocking the man isn't going to do anything but create more drama.
> ...



You can change how many posts are on a page in settings.  I only show this thread as 7 pages.  It makes it feel like it's less of a trainwreck.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 2, 2012)

Ahh, whew!  I was afraid that this was going to die overnight and I would have no laughs with my morning coffee!


----------



## Ballistics (Jan 2, 2012)

Tee said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > photo guy said:
> ...



There's no assumption being made of the sort. My comments reflect the scenario in context only. 
However, what I am seeing is people losing their patience because photo guy didn't follow a step and that's where 6 or 7 members jump in and bash him for not following directions.

Is he a bit mellow dramatic? Sure, but the abuse that ensues is unwarranted. The guy is a hard learner... so what? Does that really justify the crap that people are giving him? He said something along the lines of, 75 views and no comments? And people got up in arms about him demanding C&C. He did nothing of the sort! People are just looking to bash this guy because he is an easy target that gives a reaction they enjoy. There's something he apparently said or did (which most of the posters have no idea) that people are using as an excuse to join in on him. Being offensive and defensive are 2 very different things. This guy is just being defensive.


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 2, 2012)

Has anyone considered the thought that this may have been a plotted scene, right out of an AOL chat room? The reason I ask is because , like AOL chat rooms, ( and yes I am guilty of aoling as shameful as that may be) you have a screen name bust on the scene. At first everyone likes the new member. Then a few other members start scratching their heads...hmmmmm something doesn't seem right.<br>Then a few members make a few snide remarks. Next thing you know a lot of members are making snide remarks.

Enter stage 2: The new screen name becomes a victim. He/she then starts with , " I am nice to everyone and they are mean to me and pick on me all the time." Meanwhile provoking the entire episode. New entries to the chat, see this and the tide turns. Suddenly the new screen name is popular again and .....until the new entries figure out whats really going on. 

And back and forth it goes..................back and forth back and forth into infinity. I'm not saying PG is a bad guy. I actually like the dude. What I'm saying is , if you go back to about 4 or 5 of his threads, you'll see a pattern form.

If you look at this thread, you'll see the same exact pattern. If you look real closely you'll see that PG consistently asks if people want to see the other photos and considered starting another thread/gallery and lays it right out there so everyone knows the intentions. This could well be,  bait. In every possibility lies another possibility. 
Do I think PG is a troll? No I do not. I think he's a comic genius who knows very well what he's doing. I wouldn't be surprised at all to see him come up with something that blows everyones minds, and then get this: *Ok LightSpeed, I'll take my free print now.*  At which time he will certainly get it, as I intend to honor my words. See, I aint here to hurt anybody, least of all PG. Do I find him humorous when he leaves himself wide open, such as the case where he tells Gipson " You've finally opened your eyes, what a miracle"? HELL YES. I admit it. 

He may not being trying to be, but he sure as hell is funny sometimes. I don't know about the rest of you but I can't wait for him to make another thread.


----------



## Ballistics (Jan 2, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> Has anyone considered the thought that this may have been a plotted scene, right out of an AOL chat room? The reason I ask is because , like AOL chat rooms, ( and yes I am guilty of aoling as shameful as that may be) you have a screen name bust on the scene. At first everyone likes the new member. Then a few other members start scratching their heads...hmmmmm something doesn't seem right.<br>Then a few members make a few snide remarks. Next thing you know a lot of members are making snide remarks.
> 
> Enter stage 2: The new screen name becomes a victim. He/she then starts with , " I am nice to everyone and they are mean to me and pick on me all the time." Meanwhile provoking the entire episode. New entries to the chat, see this and the tide turns. Suddenly the new screen name is popular again and .....until the new entries figure out whats really going on.
> 
> ...



Like i said earlier, he may be a part of the problem, but it's obvious that he is instigated. Just seems like he gets all crazy when people start antagonizing him, which is why people do it in the first place. I think it's safe to say at this point, the horse is dead.


----------



## MTVision (Jan 2, 2012)

Ballistics said:
			
		

> Like i said earlier, he may be a part of the problem, but it's obvious that he is instigated. Just seems like he gets all crazy when people start antagonizing him, which is why people do it in the first place. I think it's safe to say at this point, the horse is dead.



Oh that's such BS. He's been doing the same thing since day 1. If someone posts something he doesn't want to hear he goes on and on about everyone bashing him. Been happening since literally day 1.  He gets more advice/feedback on this site then anyone else and because it's not what he wants to hear he complains that everyone is mean. He doesn't want to hear the his photos are underexposed or that he should start from the beginning <---- his words not mine. So what exactly does he want to learn if he doesn't want to hear what he's doing wrong??????? Oh thats right - he does a specialized form of photography that nobody understands.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 2, 2012)

MTVision said:


> Oh that's such BS. He's been doing the same thing since day 1. If someone posts something he doesn't want to hear he goes on and on about everyone bashing him.



Yep.  He sent me a PM saying that I'm on the list of names that he will be reporting to the mods... over this post. Really?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Vtec44 said:


> MTVision said:
> 
> 
> > Oh that's such BS. He's been doing the same thing since day 1. If someone posts something he doesn't want to hear he goes on and on about everyone bashing him.
> ...



Ditto.. I know I am on that list! He kept PM'ing me asking for help.. and would never respond to my replies.. claimed he wasn't receiving them.  Whatever......


----------



## KmH (Jan 2, 2012)

A list of names? Reporting to the Mods? Oh my!


----------



## bazooka (Jan 2, 2012)

Ballistics, perhaps you missed out on his first threads.  Let me catch you up.  They ALL start out something like this...

PG posts photo for C&C.

We politely tell him what's wrong just like they would for anyone else.

PG can't believe how rude we are.

We point out that noone is being rude.

PG gets defensive.

So on and so forth.

It's like two countries at peace.  One starts crying to the other one that they should stop attacking them when there are no attacks.  After a few weeks of the constant crying, the other country gets tired of it and attacks.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 2, 2012)

bazooka said:


> Ballistics, perhaps you missed out on his first threads.  Let me catch you up.  They ALL start out something like this...
> 
> PG posts photo for C&C.
> 
> ...



^^^  X 10 to the 10th!


----------



## jake337 (Jan 2, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > MTVision said:
> ...



I've gotten some PM's too.  Thanking me for the help.  I must not have been tough enough!


----------



## naptime (Jan 2, 2012)

yep. at first he was thanking me for being so helpful. and then, as soon as i said something that went against the coddling he wanted, he started pm'ing me about being rude and mean and that he was going to report me for not being nice, and he was going to put me on his ignore list. but he was going to give me one more chance before he took drastic measures.

and i was being helpful to the guy. offering him advice that had been given to me by others. and offering him LIFE advice. 

but, as soon as i posted the video "why can't we befriends" to lighten the mood in his thread..

BAM.. i was the bad guy. 


i have four or five ultimatum pm's from him. i won't violate the sanctity of a pm, but let's suffice to say they are a joke. they even had my 16 year old cracking up.


he CRAVES to be the victim. he needs it to function. it's his life force.

read any of his threads.

i guarantee you by the end of the first page, he is the victim under attack from the meanies.

and the first page always starts off with ADVICE.

but, it's not what he wants to hear, so he becomes the victim. and starts the drama.

and yes, childishly some gang up on him. myself included.

and what does he do.... he waves the flag becomes the martyr, and then when the smoke settles, he does it all over again.


he feeds off this. whether it's a depression issue, or just being a troll. he needs the drama. he craves it, he sucks it in like a vacuum.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 2, 2012)

Vtec44 said:


> MTVision said:
> 
> 
> > Oh that's such BS. He's been doing the same thing since day 1. If someone posts something he doesn't want to hear he goes on and on about everyone bashing him.
> ...


I didn't get a PM; does this mean I'm not one of the 'In' crowd? :er:


----------



## bazooka (Jan 2, 2012)

Have you given him any negative feedback on his pics?


----------



## tirediron (Jan 2, 2012)

I've given what I feel is honest, objective feedback; from what I can tell, that seems to qualify.  I'm feeling left out and un-loved!


----------



## jake337 (Jan 2, 2012)

naptime said:


> yep. at first he was thanking me for being so helpful. and then, as soon as i said something that went against the coddling he wanted, he started pm'ing me about being rude and mean and that he was going to report me for not being nice, and he was going to put me on his ignore list. but he was going to give me one more chance before he took drastic measures.
> 
> and i was being helpful to the guy. offering him advice that had been given to me by others. and offering him LIFE advice.
> 
> ...



Yes, and it's sad because others who are actually trying to get better, or are posting with mouch mroe intent are getting passed up because of the nonsense.

In most of these post people ask for advice, then recieve it, and then ask more questions.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/268101-sadness-mountain.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...s-my-daughter-while-playing-new-sb-600-a.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...christmas-light-thread-strong-c-c-please.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...to-gallery/268037-airplane-landing-shots.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/268116-some-domestic-chirps.html


----------



## Mo. (Jan 2, 2012)

Wtf, 15 pages. Really? REALLY?


----------



## Ballistics (Jan 2, 2012)

I find it funny that the people who seem to have the biggest problem with this guy are all members who have been here for a couple weeks. 
Too many people want to hop on the band wagon.

It is what it is, you guys are the solution to your own problem. Don't care for him? Don't post in his threads. That's all it takes. You complain about how he
is here for negative attention, guess who is giving it to him?


----------



## Mo. (Jan 2, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> I find it funny that the people who seem to have the biggest problem with this guy are all members who have been here for a couple weeks.
> Too many people want to hop on the band wagon.
> 
> It is what it is, you guys are the solution to your own problem. Don't care for him? Don't post in his threads. That's all it takes. You complain about how he
> is here for negative attention, guess who is giving it to him?



Look at my avatar and dance. It's all cool.


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 2, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> I find it funny that the people who seem to have the biggest problem with this guy are all members who have been here for a couple weeks.
> Too many people want to hop on the band wagon.
> 
> It is what it is, you guys are the solution to your own problem. Don't care for him? Don't post in his threads. That's all it takes. You complain about how he
> is here for negative attention, guess who is giving it to him?


I'm one of many that have tried to help.  Both in thread and by pm.  I'm not sure that the length of time people have been on this forum necessarily has all that much to do with it.  For what it's worth I think that the extra thread was ill-advised and unfortunate and was borne out of frustration I suspect.  I think humility is required on both sides.  
For my own part, I'd like to see PG come out with some great photography and many on here have given him advice.  It's no good telling people what they want to hear as there is no improvement to be found that way.  It wasn't just once or twice that PG ignored advice, he ignored it repeatedly.  5 or 6 of us suggested to him kindly that he take a step back from posting, which is the only way this will die down.  I hope that PG finds his way on to the route to good photos but I fear he may be to blinkered to see the way.

I sincerely hopes he proves me and many others wrong.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 2, 2012)

jake337 said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Vtec44 said:
> ...



Before or after he called you a gang member?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 2, 2012)

tirediron said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > MTVision said:
> ...



It just means you are one of the lucky ones!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 2, 2012)

This guy is not capable of doing more than pointing and shooting a camera and posting snapshots here as though they are art and worthy of high esteem. Similar to others who have insisted posting their work evidencing a similar lack of iniative and aptitude, I hope it all ends soon. I'd like to get to pay more attention to some offerings of serious work by others with some real talent and capabilities.


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 2, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> This guy is not capable of doing more than pointing and shooting a camera and posting snapshots here as though they are art and worthy of high esteem. Similar to others who have insisted posting their work evidencing a similar lack of iniative and aptitude, I hope it all ends soon. I'd like to get to pay more attention to some offerings of serious work by others with some real talent and capabilities.


True, but let's try and C&C those that will listen and maybe help those who want to helped.  I'm sure he won't be the last we come across like this but there will be some good 'uns I'm sure.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 2, 2012)

thereyougo! said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > This guy is not capable of doing more than pointing and shooting a camera and posting snapshots here as though they are art and worthy of high esteem. Similar to others who have insisted posting their work evidencing a similar lack of iniative and aptitude, I hope it all ends soon. I'd like to get to pay more attention to some offerings of serious work by others with some real talent and capabilities.
> ...



Been there, done that already...Time is up with this guy. He may be a hero in his hometown, and that is what he seems to insist on being here....seems we are at cross purposes...I just want to see decent photos. Not happening...


----------



## kundalini (Jan 2, 2012)

As a somewhat "seasoned" member her, I was in agreement with MLeek the other day when she said.......



kundalini said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > .....I have never see*n* any of the seasoned members here tell anyone their image sucks, period.
> ...





I'm beginning to re-evaluate that position and break rank.


Anyone remember Senor Hound?


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 2, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> thereyougo! said:
> 
> 
> > GeorgieGirl said:
> ...




Me too I just hope that people aren't too jaded from this experience to help people that are prepared to listen...


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 2, 2012)

kundalini said:


> As a somewhat "seasoned" member her, I was in agreement with MLeek the other day when she said.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not I.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 2, 2012)

thereyougo! said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > thereyougo! said:
> ...



No...too many good hearts here...


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 2, 2012)

I will always help anyone I can... period. If they refuse that help.. fine. If they refuse that help, while pretending to want it... the heck with them!

This seems to be my week for getting reported to the MODS... somebody else reported me for having PROFANITY in my Avatar? lol!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 2, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> I will always help anyone I can... period. If they refuse that help.. fine. If they refuse that help, while pretending to want it... the heck with them!
> 
> This seems to be my week for getting reported to the MODS... somebody else reported me for having PROFANITY in my Avatar? lol!



Oy....


----------



## mishele (Jan 2, 2012)

Really.....16 pages!!!! :lmao:


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 2, 2012)

mishele said:


> Really.....16 pages!!!! :lmao:



So, on another note...really...I think I like this yellow (daisy) flower piece even better thn the one in your juried show I think....Its so striking.


----------



## AMOMENT (Jan 2, 2012)

I just wanted to chime in and say that it is clear that your heart loves photography and I commend you for being so wilful.  Sometimes it is hard to step back and examine other ways of working on our technique or even living our lives.  This is true for those of us who feel we already know something or those who DO already know something but seem to have an abrasive way of sharing our knowledge.

I think we can all say that at one time or another we all have had a hard time hearing something.  PHOTOGUY, keep up the enthusiasm and maybe channel it and keep an open mind.  Furthermore, it might also be hard for people to keep an open mind if they are being confronted with hurtful things or in a manner in which could be perceived as hurtful.  Just a thought to keep in mind.  If you are going to offer your help and wisdoms, do it with a kind heart and kind words, or don't do it at all.  If you feel you have given the advice before and are annoyed that you have to do it again....well, this sounds like a no brainer.  Simply don't respond.  

I NOMINATE TPF FOR BEST DRAMA of the year!  Now, who is going to give the acceptance speech??


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 2, 2012)

AMOMENT said:


> I just wanted to chime in and say that it is clear that your heart loves photography and I commend you for being so wilful.  Sometimes it is hard to step back and examine other ways of working on our technique or even living our lives.  This is true for those of us who feel we already know something or those who DO already know something but seem to have an abrasive way of sharing our knowledge.
> 
> I think we can all say that at one time or another we all have had a hard time hearing something.  PHOTOGUY, keep up the enthusiasm and maybe channel it and keep an open mind.  Furthermore, it might also be hard for people to keep an open mind if they are being confronted with hurtful things or in a manner in which could be perceived as hurtful.  Just a thought to keep in mind.  If you are going to offer your help and wisdoms, do it with a kind heart and kind words, or don't do it at all.  If you feel you have given the advice before and are annoyed that you have to do it again....well, this sounds like a no brainer.  Simply don't respond.
> 
> I NOMINATE TPF FOR BEST DRAMA of the year!  Now, who is going to give the acceptance speech??



Are you and PG related at all???


----------



## MTVision (Jan 2, 2012)

AMOMENT said:
			
		

> I just wanted to chime in and say that it is clear that your heart loves photography and I commend you for being so wilful.  Sometimes it is hard to step back and examine other ways of working on our technique or even living our lives.  This is true for those of us who feel we already know something or those who DO already know something but seem to have an abrasive way of sharing our knowledge.
> 
> I think we can all say that at one time or another we all have had a hard time hearing something.  PHOTOGUY, keep up the enthusiasm and maybe channel it and keep an open mind.  Furthermore, it might also be hard for people to keep an open mind if they are being confronted with hurtful things or in a manner in which could be perceived as hurtful.  Just a thought to keep in mind.  If you are going to offer your help and wisdoms, do it with a kind heart and kind words, or don't do it at all.  If you feel you have given the advice before and are annoyed that you have to do it again....well, this sounds like a no brainer.  Simply don't respond.
> 
> I NOMINATE TPF FOR BEST DRAMA of the year!  Now, who is going to give the acceptance speech??



Hard time hearing something is a bit of an understatement. One of his very firsts posts on here turned into a 50 page thread because he refused to post photos on the forum. After being told exactly how to do it, nicely, 10+ times the guy went on to accuse everyone of being rude, bashing him and not critiquing his photos (which we couldn't see). Then he threatens to report everybody and sends nasty PM's to people. He doesn't want to learn - he wants us to learn about his "specialty photography."


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 2, 2012)

Who is going to show up next? Karrisa Best? AmatuerAllie? GiGiPhoography?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 2, 2012)

Sabrina?


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 2, 2012)

Maybe we should agree we're all assholes?I think both sides are wrong. For example my extra thread and the comments within by others were in bad taste,  but not necessarily unprovoked.

I think all sides need to get off their high horse.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 2, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> Maybe we should agree we're all assholes?I think both sides are wrong. For example my extra thread and the comments within by others were in bad taste, but not necessarily unprovoked.



It'll be a cold day when I admit to being an asshole on this site....


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 2, 2012)

Speak for yourself, blackrose467.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 2, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> AMOMENT said:
> 
> 
> > I just wanted to chime in and say that it is clear that your heart loves photography and I commend you for being so wilful.  Sometimes it is hard to step back and examine other ways of working on our technique or even living our lives.  This is true for those of us who feel we already know something or those who DO already know something but seem to have an abrasive way of sharing our knowledge.
> ...



I would say it was possible...   but she would have to be his sister, since he has never had a girlfriend (his words.. not mine!)


----------



## naptime (Jan 2, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> I would say it was possible...   but she would have to be his sister, since he has never had a girlfriend (his words.. not mine!)



well daaaaaang that explains everything !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i shall never be mean to him again.

if i had known that..... sheesh....

if i was 31 and never had a girlfriend, i'd be ticked off at the world too!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 2, 2012)

naptime said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > I would say it was possible...   but she would have to be his sister, since he has never had a girlfriend (his words.. not mine!)
> ...



And I know he has a brother that lives in Texas!


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography (Jan 2, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:
			
		

> Sabrina?



That's who I was thinking of too off hand with these threads but I've just haven't been around Long enough for the others.


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 2, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> I would say it was possible...   but she would have to be his sister, since he has never had a girlfriend (his words.. not mine!)



Sometimes I wish I had that problem considering the trouble its caused and the time its taken up.
I just as soon have a revolving front door. My phone never stops ringing. Women showing up out of the blue at all hours.
Can't go anywhere without being followed around. Called every name in the book. Drinks thrown in my face.
Slapped a few times. If I'm on a date and happen to glance at another women, it turns into a cat fight AND I end up with a drink thrown on me.
Secret meetings in bathrooms, elevators, the back seats of various types of cars. Mad husbands, mad boyfriends, mad girlfriends, yes I even attract women who like other women.

It aint easy being me.


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 2, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > I would say it was possible...   but she would have to be his sister, since he has never had a girlfriend (his words.. not mine!)
> ...



Your humility never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 2, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> LightSpeed said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



Yeah but, Modesty, is my most redeeming feature.


----------



## naptime (Jan 2, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > I would say it was possible...   but she would have to be his sister, since he has never had a girlfriend (his words.. not mine!)
> ...



wow, your sisters don't like you very much do they?


----------



## Sonoma (Jan 2, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe we should agree we're all assholes?I think both sides are wrong. For example my extra thread and the comments within by others were in bad taste, but not necessarily unprovoked.
> ...



Very well put!  

Where did PG get off to any way?  Did he give up?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 2, 2012)

His profile says he's reading this thread at the moment.


Prepare yourself.


Edit, now he's reading blackroses' thread of shame.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> His profile says he's reading this thread at the moment.
> 
> 
> Prepare yourself.
> ...



Stalker! hahahaha...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah. I'm bored.


----------



## reissigree (Jan 3, 2012)

I really want to meet this "photo guy" and find out who he is. I'll imagine him as a Dwight Schrute from "the Office" but not as funny until that day comes.
<span style="color: rgb(51, 51, 51); ">


----------



## enzodm (Jan 3, 2012)

I've read the first two pages and then jumped here. 
Photo guy: these are night pictures taken with your camera: Flickr: Search Fuji S1500 Camera Users (and one with subjects you like: cars and christmas lights). So, no need for a DSLR; the bottleneck is still the photographer.

Are you sure you are interested in _photography_? For your actual needs, these pictures are sufficient. You are documenting some event, for which evidently snapshots are ok. There is no need for putting here for cc: pictures taken when you was not thinking at what you were doing.
If you want to learn something more, start from easier scenes. Put a doll on  table, try to photograph her taking care of composition and exposure. Choose some simple objects and compose them.


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 3, 2012)

enzodm said:


> I've read the first two pages and then jumped here.
> Photo guy: these are night pictures taken with your camera: Flickr: Search Fuji S1500 Camera Users (and one with subjects you like: cars and christmas lights). So, no need for a DSLR; the bottleneck is still the photographer.
> 
> Are you sure you are interested in _photography_? For your actual needs, these pictures are sufficient. You are documenting some event, for which evidently snapshots are ok. There is no need for putting here for cc: pictures taken when you was not thinking at what you were doing.
> If you want to learn something more, start from easier scenes. Put a doll on  table, try to photograph her taking care of composition and exposure. Choose some simple objects and compose them.


He's been told this in several posts by several members.


----------



## johnsonstevie (Jan 3, 2012)

[h=1]Pictures[/h] 				Throughout my career as a polar explorer, I've been lucky enough  to be able to see beautiful landscapes, meet incredible people and live  extraordinary adventures.
 I've tried to capture these moments on film (in some cases I've been  accompanied by a professional photographer) and I'd like to share some  of these with you. Enjoy!


----------



## enzodm (Jan 3, 2012)

thereyougo! said:


> He's been told this in several posts by several members.



_Repetita iuvant_, Latins told. Really, 17 pages of posts is too much


----------



## Mo. (Jan 3, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> I will always help anyone I can... period. If they refuse that help.. fine. If they refuse that help, while pretending to want it... the heck with them!
> 
> This seems to be my week for getting reported to the MODS... somebody else reported me for having PROFANITY in my Avatar? lol!


That eye is really seductive D;


----------



## Starskream666 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow how are you the official photographer for a fire department. I hope they don't pay you.


----------



## manaheim (Jan 3, 2012)

tirediron said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > MTVision said:
> ...



haaaa haaa!  I got one and you didn't! nyeah nyeah!

you suck!!!


----------



## Sonoma (Jan 3, 2012)

Starskream666 said:


> Wow how are you the official photographer for a fire department. I hope they don't pay you.



That's "VOLUNTEER"!!

On another note; my daughter had a roommate in college they called Amy D.  Her last name did not start with "D", the "D" stood for "DRAMA"!  No similarities here though, just a side note of interest.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 3, 2012)

johnsonstevie said:


> [h=1]Pictures[/h]                 Throughout my career as a polar explorer, I've been lucky enough  to be able to see beautiful landscapes, meet incredible people and live  extraordinary adventures.
> I've tried to capture these moments on film (in some cases I've been  accompanied by a professional photographer) and I'd like to share some  of these with you. Enjoy!



And this is relevant to this particular thread how?


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 3, 2012)

johnsonstevie said:


> [h=1]Pictures[/h]                 Throughout my career as a polar explorer, I've been lucky enough  to be able to see beautiful landscapes, meet incredible people and live  extraordinary adventures.
> I've tried to capture these moments on film (in some cases I've been  accompanied by a professional photographer) and I'd like to share some  of these with you. Enjoy!



Oh my god, that's beautiful.
The open space and clarity is astonishing. It appears to not appear at all..........like it's invisible.
I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## Hereindallas (Jan 3, 2012)

Photoguy, here is a news article with some good examples of fire photos.  LA arson fires: Police probe immigration link to German arrested | Mail Online


----------



## bigmadray (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi lads ,
Im new on here , just read the thread but excuse me for not knowing all about this bloke and photowhore but I feel with those photo's your takin the piss . your not serious with those pics are you ? If you are then I apologise but in my opinion you should go back to the very beginning mate (like me lol) and start again . If I have offended you then surely you shouldnt post on here . I'd accept what people are telling you , learn from it and start again . In England there is a Model of nursing for the hospital wards that I feel would be appropriate for photography . It's called A.P.I.E. (apie) Assess. Plan. Implement. Evaluate.


----------

